# brambles diary



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sorry if i have kinda stolen sammy's idea. But ive been wanting to do something like this since the day we mated her because i would have found it useful to have something like this that was written that i could read.

She is on day 50 (sorry if this too early but something special happened today)

well here goes

Day 50

Bramble got up this morning and went for a nice little walk at the park.
ahe wasn't too hungry this morning and left nearly all her breakfast ( well apart from her boiled egg lol)
so far today she has been sat inside in the shade because was a little sick when out in the sun the other day.
she has had a clear discharge for around a week now and her belly is slowly getting bigger ad bigger and she is starting to waddle lol

The last few days bramble has not enjoyed being pregnant, she has been moping about and sleeping most of the time, is enjoying the odd belly rub though!

and finally around 30 mins ago i felt a puppy move for the first time! am soo excited! :001_wub::001_wub:

kerry x (mk 2)

have attached pic of her belly both last week and today so you can see how big its grown, although not very clear as she at an angle. Plus a photo of her.














































hope they worked x


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW I bet feeling the puppy move was amazing!! Good Luck and Im sure Sammy wont mind you sharing her idea! x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Wow!! Bet that was great!!

What breed is Bramble?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

IT WAS! and i was the first to feel it! she is a working cocker spaniel x


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Erro ..its a lovely idea..and i pinched it off someone else anyway =))

Hope she is well and happy
Sammy


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well as long as it is ok with you hun x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well as long as it is ok with you hun x


why dont you do a ticker to countdown the days as well , x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

She looks great!! So pretty!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes a Gorgeous looking dog! bet you cant wait for the puppies to arrive! x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww K2, she is lovely & her tummy is a good size, did you have her scanned ?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

dont know how to have a ticker

And yes im excited!

no we didnt get her scanned as much as i begged my mum to, we have just treated her as pregnant until she grew bigger,

but now starting to doubt it coz just cant see it happening and smeone earliar was talking bout his dog f=getting bigger but it being a phantom. she had a phantom last year, she didnt get bigger, just had milky nipples. and now im worrying that she isnt (just coz ive been so excited and bein reasearching so much)



K2 xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> dont know how to have a ticker
> 
> And yes im excited!
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to worry, I have never seen a phantom with that big a belly :thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thats what i thought lol thank you for putting my mind at rest, i might just sneak her to the vets tomorrow on my day off whilst my mum at work ahahahahaha! we setting up her whelping box tomorrow! can't wait!!


she been really off her food aswell, still got most food left from this morning! i think it might be the dry food, what do you think?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> thats what i thought lol thank you for putting my mind at rest, i might just sneak her to the vets tomorrow on my day off whilst my mum at work ahahahahaha! we setting up her whelping box tomorrow! can't wait!!
> 
> she been really off her food aswell, still got most food left from this morning! i think it might be the dry food, what do you think?


LOL sneaky :001_tt2:
They do go off their foods around this time, we tend to combat this by adding either tinned oily fish or wet dog food about now to keep their appetites up!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

letting it soak in gravy seems to have work, she has ate her egg though lol

feeling so sorry for her though because she looks so fed up and feeling sorry for herself, just wants cuddles all the time atm lol!

ooo cant wait! you lot wont be short on photos, i am rather snap happy!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> letting it soak in gravy seems to have work, she has ate her egg though lol
> 
> feeling so sorry for her though because she looks so fed up and feeling sorry for herself, just wants cuddles all the time atm lol!
> 
> ooo cant wait! you lot wont be short on photos, i am rather snap happy!


Sounds like you've got her sussed lol :001_tongue:
Can't wait I love puppy pics :001_tt1:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hee hee me too! 

and yer i did it once and funnily enough she been not eating more and more hmmmm


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

day 51

Today bramble hasn't really eaten much, she been turning her nose up at everything, even treats.

we have ordered her whelping kit and are currently setting up her whelping box.

she has been feeling very sorry for herself today and has just moped around all day, we didnt even get our wake up call this morning!


kerry (mk2)


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh bless her, feeling fed up like we all do at the end of a pregnancy!!!
Lots of tummy rubs and cuddles needed!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe yup!

not too long now!


can't wait!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well tonight bramble has decided that im not going to sleep! i have had 10 mins so far!

apart from that she has been getting up, walking around, going back to lie down, jumped on my bed, got in my bed with me, and persistantly licked my face unless i was rubbing her belly.

she has been breathing rather heavily aswell, is that normal? 

and i cant even go to the bathroom without having her panting after me!

i have resolved to being sat downstairs on the wooden florr next to her whelping box with one arm in to stroke her belly so she will stop pawing at me and go to sleep! :angry:

think im going to be tired in the morning! :closedeyes:


kerry 

xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Aww she's so pretty....good to have a diary. xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww bless ya K2, It gets like this, the air is still very warm & humid despite the rain, can you not put the whelping box next to the sofa & grab a few hours x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have managed to get all the way to the sofa without her coming out the box woop!!

will have to post some more pics of her belly tomorrow because its grown so much again!

and to show you her whelping box we made from my old chest of drawers! hehehe

she seems to be a bit better down here, less sounding like she struggling to breathe! think she actually sleeping but can't see her as she blends into the darkness too well lol

one rather tired kerry mk 2 x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

She will be more comfy downstairs, heat travels up, get used to that sofa k2


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

and she has terrible wind tonight! it stinks! lol not nice to be in a room with! want my bed back!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Get some sleep k2, these nights go on forever & so does the wind :thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

RUBBISH! lol soon i will have puppies to sit and admire lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

They are the very best timewasters too :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe well nite nite speak to you in the morning, gunna catch a few winks lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Sleep well


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I made it back to my bed  yay!

lol she was out for the count and i managed to sneak upstairs! hehehehe


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Morning hun

glad you got to your bed & got some sleep, make the most of it 

Rach x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah me too lol!

am starting to realise when the pups born i wont be getting much sleep!

when is your dog due MM?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Molly is 59 days, so it could be any day 
Been up since 3 with her as she's a bit restless, taking her to the vets at 11.20 as I'm a bit concerned or just plain paranoid.

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe your a week before me! lol will be bugging for advice, think am gunna panic when the time comes, as much as i have read up on everything lol!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

you won't panic babe, I was a couple of weeks ago but quite calm now, just want my girl to be ok and the pups to be born safely.
You'll be fine, DD & CC and others will be around to give loads of help. I intend on having my laptop right beside the whelping box lol

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol me too! will have laptop and phone safely beside me .. . . . ooo and a camera! hehehehe keep everyone updated! hope shes ok! let me know how it goes at the vets 

k2 x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Will do hun, take care

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

you too! hugs to molly!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

day 52
Today bramble has been liking the puppy food we have given her so has eaten a bit more.

apart from our walk, bramble has been moping about all day and been bugging me for belly rubs, which i havent really minded as pups starting to get a bit more lively so can feel them much more!

Have completed her whelping box today!

have attached photos of the whelping box, her standing up and laying down so you can get a better look at her belly lol and i have also put in a couple of pics of the daddy dog!



















the whelping box (made out of my old chest of drawers)










Ozzy (the daddy)



















kerry xx

ps. MM how did the vets go? x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Kerry

You dog is gorgeous and so is the box, brill idea mine cost a fortune lol.

Molly is ok and appartently in the first stage, her foo is very swollen and she's dilating nicely according to the vet. Boxers are very slow whelpers though so not at lot is going to happen for a while I think it will be tomorrow night. Although it looks like Kiera's coco is having hers tonight, she has a Doberman.

love Rach x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww bless her! give her a hug from me! bet your getting excited now, how many you think your gunna get?

and thank you! she is lovely lol! cant beleive how many babies are around, is nice to share the experience!

kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I haven't a clue now - she was scanned telling us 4 maybe 5, then today the vet says she's having a large litter, so I give up. What ever comes out will be good, I have a reserve list so it's not a problem and I will be keeping 1 maybe 2 so lets just wait & see.

Your not far behind us so you have it all to come next week

x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

week after lol! i am official midwife aha!

ooo please take some pics! i love boxers. . . and puppies 

you have a pic of her belly? would be nice 2 see how big she is in comparison


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

It will soon come round Kerry, before you know it believe me lol

Molly's tum attached

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bless when was that taken! 

can they get that big if they have a phantom, i just can't believe she pregnant and cant see it happening! keep having doubts even though we have got everything ready! 

lol just being paranoid!


kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

If your feeling the pups move then it isn't a phantom. Stop worrying love bet she is fine. Must admit until we had the scan, I didn't believe she was pregnant, she only mated the once and I thought we missed the right time.

Photo taken this afternoon in her box, although I get the feeling she won't them in the box, if she her way it would be on my lap or bed lol

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i might just go and get her scanned, coz i'm even doubting the movements lol bless me. . . its coz my mum nd her bf were adamant she wasnt until a couple of weeks ago, she did the deed twice on days 10 nd 12. . . she had a phantom last year so thats why im doubting it. . . but she didnt have all this weight gain. . . the mahoosive nipps, she just had a bit of milk hmmm lol think just worrying too much! lol wht kinda box did you get?

we just used old pipign for the rails, it turned out rather well lol

have put in her blanket at the moment and put it by the sofa to encourage her to use it! its working so far!

have you bred before?


love kerry xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I would say she's pregnant love, just hang in there and it will be fine lol.

No this is my 1st litter, been researching it for the past 2 years and finally decided to have a go. I used to show max and in obediance comps as well then my son had a bad accident so I had to stop. Molly is gorgeous looking and has all the right standards but bless her she was useless in the ring, she's a bit nuts lol. I am hoping to start again with 1 of Molly's pups but you can never tell.

Stop worrying love, it will all be fine

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe thank you for putting my mind at rest (well almost lol)

we work bramble, and everyone at the shoot love her as she is soo well behaved!

will be my 1st litter but keeping one of her puppies to work and if she any good, also breed from her as have developed quite a demand for them now lol!

have done so much research, everyone thinks im mad cause it's all im looking at hehehe

good luck with molly, are you having to sleep with her, or you moved her into your room lol

kerry x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

They both sleep in my room anyway always have done 

But moving downstairs with her now, 1 she is finding the stairs a strain, 2 I don't fancy her having them on my bed & 3 Max will be upstairs out the way.
So its the couch & floor for me for the next weeks or so

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe thats where i will be too!

how is she today?

kerry x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics Kerry Mk2 they are both Beautiful dogs

the whelping box is good i think the pole are a much better idea than a fixed pig rail:thumbsup: xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thankyou, i think so too lol!

puppies really active in her belly today, everyone has been felling them lol

we are quite proud of our box coz we made it outta things we found in our house lol!

kerry x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey K2, all looking good your end?
Pics are great xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes looking very good! bramble in good mood today, has stolen one of the kids teddies and hasnt left it alone since last night bless!

no doubts she preggers now, babies are really active today! she been eating more now we have been giving her just puppy food! not long now. . . can't wait!


how are your pups?

k2 x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

and cant believe my ticker wrong, just can't get it right. . its 10 days to go, not 11


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic, you're doing well 
Puppies are good thank you xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

pleased they are all good, how old are they now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

They are 2weeks to night


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww when do we get update pics? hehehehe

k2 x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I will get some tomorow


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

cool, looking forward to it!

oo and if any one has any good tips that they have found useful, could they please share?

would be nice to hear peoples tried and tested theories and if they any good!

k2 x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Tip for what?? And then i will be more than willing to give you some tip on what i know


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

whelping lol i wanna know lots, there is no such thing as being over prepared! hehehehehe.

plus i wanna make sure everything goes as smooth as possible and that i can deal with most situations that dont require emergency vet!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone got any good tips for whelping?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> anyone got any good tips for whelping?


Patience lol, you needs loads of it!!!!

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe yes im guessing long nights


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 53

well bramble has been very sleepy today, just been led around all day! She still not eating much, but liking the puppy food lol. She has been doing loads of grooming and she is still growing!
Also her whelping kit arrived today, have tried using the stethoscope to listen to their heartbeats but cant really distinguish anything? is there any special way to do it or is it normal not to hear them sometimes? 

heres some pics of her bout 10 mins ago x

kerry
x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

The photo's are gorgeous Kerry, she looks in really good health.

I couldn't hear the heartbeats until the last week, I just felt for a puppy and then listen - its amazing when you hear them for the 1st time.

Good luck chick

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg im soooo excited and amazed! the puppies have been making REALLY big movements, my fingers move when they kick! AND today is the first day ive seen them moving in her belly! its sooo amazing, im elevated! my family now think im ultra weird for getting so hyped up about this!

thank you MM! how is miss molly?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> omg im soooo excited and amazed! the puppies have been making REALLY big movements, my fingers move when they kick! AND today is the first day ive seen them moving in her belly! its sooo amazing, im elevated! my family now think im ultra weird for getting so hyped up about this!
> 
> thank you MM! how is miss molly?


Bless you - you are so excited aren't you 

Molly is feeling very sorry for herself and very close I think, I would say it will be tomorrow x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> omg im soooo excited and amazed! the puppies have been making REALLY big movements, my fingers move when they kick! AND today is the first day ive seen them moving in her belly! its sooo amazing, im elevated! my family now think im ultra weird for getting so hyped up about this!
> 
> thank you MM! how is miss molly?


woohoo puppy movement, ain't it fantastic :laugh:
what's up with your family, they not excited lol...mad people xxx


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello! I can't distinguish anything with my stethoscope either!

When is Brambles due date, Maud is 16th x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

my mum has done the puppy thing before so not as bothered, my sis not really into the whole puppy thing and the boys jus being boys lol! and yes im REALLY excited coz as you know i had my doubts lol!

aww bless miss molly, send her cuddles from me and some cocker kisses for bram!

hehehe bang on date! you sleeping downstairs tonight then?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble is due 18th lol! not too worried now i can clearly see the pups! have you brought a whelping kit or made up your own? i think i need 2 go charity shop
for more towels lol!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Bramble is a beauty....not long to go now really!!

Will you be keeping a pup? xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Bramble is a beauty....not long to go now really!!
> 
> Will you be keeping a pup? xx


thank you, and yes i know. . . . soooo excited!

and yes! (as long as she has 3 or more)<----- mum's conditions lol

can't wait till they here!

only annoying thing is that i have an op a week after she due (day case)

so wont be able to do much bending, just admiring from a distance (through a camera lense!

hehehehe


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thank you, and yes i know. . . . soooo excited!
> 
> and yes! (as long as she has 3 or more)<----- mum's conditions lol
> 
> ...


Great!!!

We can benefit from your piccys!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

day 56!

well just over a week to go and can't wait! brambles belly looks alienated! and have felt at least three pups in there. . . so will deffo be keeping one if all goes well (fingers crossed)

bramble ahs been rather restless today and has loved having her belly rubbed loads!

here are some photos of her with her temporary baby- lamby!

hehehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless great pics, her belly is looking good now you can tell shes nearing the end  I bet its getting exciting now but the time also dragging the last week is always the longest  xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah really exciting! i can't wait and tell me about it, the 1st 8 weeks went so fast but now its VERY slow! can feel the pups though now so now cant wait to hold them!

kerry x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> yeah really exciting! i can't wait and tell me about it, the 1st 8 weeks went so fast but now its VERY slow! can feel the pups though now so now cant wait to hold them!
> 
> kerry x


I love seeing and feeling them move around in the tummy its so sweet, but your right holding them is even better especially when they get their puppy breath :thumbsup: x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oh my gosh i LOVE puppy breath! possibly THEE best smell in the world! would anyone be interested in watching if i set up a live stream video of her birth and pups?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless her she certainly has a belly full there!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

its still growin lol! they are a bunch of crazy things in there! god help me when they can walk! hee hee!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> oh my gosh i LOVE puppy breath! possibly THEE best smell in the world! would anyone be interested in watching if i set up a live stream video of her birth and pups?


yes I would love to see that just wish we could smell the puppy breath through it as well lol  xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol will try and bottle it for ya! hee hee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> lol will try and bottle it for ya! hee hee


haha if you could do that you would make a fortune :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hee hee what an invention that would be


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

not long now ,
how is bramble,
hope she doesnt take as long as Molly once she starts ,  x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kira99 said:


> not long now ,
> how is bramble,
> hope she doesnt take as long as Molly once she starts ,  x


haha lets hope she has them during the day as well :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe i know  can't wait, she is ok, her pups makin her belly look alienated even more now as they all moving at the same time lol! and sshhhh don't tell bramble about molly lol, she's not getting any ideas lol! she best not take that long or i will be pulling a sicky at college as i am designated midwife lol! will post a pic of her in a min! x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehehe i know  can't wait, she is ok, her pups makin her belly look alienated even more now as they all moving at the same time lol! and sshhhh don't tell bramble about molly lol, she's not getting any ideas lol! she best not take that long or i will be pulling a sicky at college as i am designated midwife lol! will post a pic of her in a min! x


haha we wont tell her about Molle, just tell her all dogs have their pups in the day and only take 3 hours from start to finish lol :laugh: :thumbsup:

looking forward to the pic


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha lets hope she has them during the day as well :laugh:


first one out at 6pm and last at 12 would be a good time :thumbsup:,
wouldnt want to miss out on my sleep , :laugh: x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

kira99 said:


> first one out at 6pm and last at 12 would be a good time :thumbsup:,
> wouldnt want to miss out on my sleep , :laugh: x


ooo yes please! will try and arrange that ! or she may even have them on saturday as she did mate twice! saturday would be good but cant wait that long lol and by the looks of her belly, neither can they! :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless her lol what day is she on today?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ooo yes please! will try and arrange that ! or she may even have them on saturday as she did mate twice! saturday would be good but cant wait that long lol and by the looks of her belly, neither can they! :laugh:


wednesday or thursday evening would be good :thumbsup:, x



Vixie said:


> aww bless her lol what day is she on today?


thought all mods look at signatures :eek6:, :laugh: x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

day 58 i think, she is due Thursday!  so not long


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well here are some pocs of her and her big belly, i tried to video her belly but couldnt get it into the right light to see them moving on camera


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kira99 said:


> thought all mods look at signatures :eek6:, :laugh: x


 not today apparently lol I'm so tired I'm not functioning properly lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, lovely belly she has lol she looks very comfy in her whelping box there, she a beautiful looking girl


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww thank you, lol she will only stay in it for like 5 mins though, she prefers the hard floor :S strange dog lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well here are some pocs of her and her big belly, i tried to video her belly but couldnt get it into the right light to see them moving on camera


looking good for wednesday or thursday , 
have you started to do her temps at all, x



Vixie said:


> not today apparently lol I'm so tired I'm not functioning properly lol


you mean you normaly do ,
cant say i noticed any difference :laugh:, x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> aww thank you, lol she will only stay in it for like 5 mins though, she prefers the hard floor :S strange dog lol


perhaps shes getting hot and the floor is cooler for her, I know my girl used to do the same thing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kira99 said:


> you mean you normaly do ,
> cant say i noticed any difference :laugh:, x


hey watch it you  I'm can see I'm going to have trouble with you lol :laugh: x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol yeah she pretty big, gunna have to sort out how to do that video streaming! i'm hoping she might surprise us and have a different colour! that would be exciting! and no because i feel mean doing it and because whenever you bend down to stroke her, she sits on her bum lol!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> hey watch it you  I'm can see I'm going to have trouble with you lol :laugh: x


you wouldnt want me to be any different ,
like to keep you on your toes , x



kerrybramble said:


> lol yeah she pretty big, gunna have to sort out how to do that video streaming! i'm hoping she might surprise us and have a different colour! that would be exciting! and no because i feel mean doing it and because whenever you bend down to stroke her, she sits on her bum lol!


cant blame her i suppose, 
look what happened last time she let anyone near , LOL x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kira99 said:


> you wouldnt want me to be any different ,
> like to keep you on your toes , x
> 
> cant blame her i suppose,
> look what happened last time she let anyone near , LOL x


pmsl you wouldnt be you if you changed and what fun would that be   xx

LOL @ your other comment


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol yea i suppose, she really didnt like it  felt so mean !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww more puppies due, how exciting, i love cockers to , i would like a chocolate colour one,


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> lol yea i suppose, she really didnt like it  felt so mean !


i know other bitches that were like that but the next time they came into season they were right tarts :eek6:, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i want a choco one too, she has loads of different colours in her lines and so does the dad, although they both are black, i am hoping she might surprise me


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oh, she stood for him, then it hurt so she kept running away, but she would tease him by runnung away, standing then running away again, she is a tart just a wuss lol! had to hold her in the end, it was horrible!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok people, we have milk  yay!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a litter born 6 days early so she could realisticly have them any time. They all survived and were ok.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe dont say that, my mother would be mortified if she had them while she was away  (although i wouldnt mind seeing as i'm helping her deliver them! would be nice not to have a worrying mother around at that time


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe dont say that, my mother would be mortified if she had them while she was away  (although i wouldnt mind seeing as i'm helping her deliver them! would be nice not to have a worrying mother around at that time


Hi k2...pleased to hear that bramble is progressing well,
although sorry to say I have to agree with freyja, our girl's
actually do tend to deliver 5 or 6 day's early :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thats ok, yours are smaller breeds  she just gave me a fright when she started panting for no reason for like 3 mins! i got butterflies and everythin, bloomin dog!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

what do you think is the likelihood of bramble having them early? 

k2 x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> thats ok, yours are smaller breeds  she just gave me a fright when she started panting for no reason for like 3 mins! i got butterflies and everythin, bloomin dog!


Mine are whippets so a bit bigger than a cocker.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo rubbish, how scary! gunna be sleeping with one eye open now!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Rosie also gave no signs she was going into labour. She was in with the pups father and I fetched her away to give her her late meal she scoffed that then went as if she was going to have a wee. She went outside had a wee came in and started pushing. I had to rush to my mums and pinch her dogs big basket for her as her whelping box hadn't arrived as the vet said she was going to go full term. The sitting room floor was covered in newspaper and towels and I delivered them on the floor as she wouldn't go into the basket. OH had to take the basket and sterilise it using milton so we could persuade her to go into it.

I had taken her temperature about 2 hours earlier and there was no drop. It litterally drop minutes before she gave birth.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg thaqts scary! how many did she have?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> omg thaqts scary! how many did she have?


10, 7 bitches and 3 dogs it was her first litter she was only mated once and wouldn't let the dog anywere near her until she was 17 days into her season


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bram been really quiet today! she been laying on her side all day, staying near to me but in a quiet corner! she really made me worry when she started panting as it was just after someone said that she could have them early! lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> bram been really quiet today! she been laying on her side all day, staying near to me but in a quiet corner! she really made me worry when she started panting as it was just after someone said that she could have them early! lol


my girl had hers 3 days early and showed no signs of labour until she started to push while sitting on my sofa  I had to coax her off it and she had the first just 5 mins later, she had a great whelp 3 were breach but didn't cause any problems, her last pup was a surprise, I thought she had finished cleaned the whelping box up and put her in the clean bedding and an hour later out comes pup number 8 lol she was a great mum though :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

BLIMEY! cor you lot are out to frighten me lol! am keeping a close eye on her now!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> BLIMEY! cor you lot are out to frighten me lol! am keeping a close eye on her now!


it was great not scary really, no matter when they have them you will do great :thumbsup: and I'm sure you will just go with the flow


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww thanks, i hope so  i cant wait


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hi guys, bramble seems to have really weapy eyes and they look rather red? what do you think could cause this?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not sure? she may have an eye infection if you are worried I would suggest a trip to the vets or a call out just to make sure, or the other option is to clean them with cooled boiled water a few times a day and see it it clears up and then if not take her to the vets


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hiya, i think she had got something in it coz it fine today! she woke me up at 3 this morning needing the loo  her babies are very active today x


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww bless her.! Does your mum get up to?
Only 4days till there here


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

my mum at a festival atm and not usually coz bram stays in my room with me lol, although she did decide to wake her up instead of me the other day lol! i know/1 can't wait. am worried that she will go into labour in the day because it will be up 2 my sis or bf and they have no idea what to do and i will be at college!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

glad her eye is OK today, those pups must be dancing on her bladder now bless her and you for having to get up with her, not long left now though


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe yeah they are i cant believe how much you can see them moving in her belly! it looks jam packed in there! there isnt any room left lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Ah well i hope it all goes well I couldnt do it well i could for an emergancy and i have seen so many welps but i would be in a right panick although i know what im doing there always things that go wrong.!!

Hope she has them when someone that knows what there doing is around you will have to keep us all updated


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i will! i will be straight on here with any signs lol! might have to refer my sis or bf to you all if im not here lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well tonight bramble is quite restless and her belly is rock solid, hae decided to sleep downstairs with her tonight! mmm lovely couch :s
she has eaten today but after eating she kept making gagging sounds but nothing came out ?

she can't seem to settle at the moment and has done a little nesting, but only once and when she sits up, she pants for like 2 mins but lays down and stops? any advice?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> well tonight bramble is quite restless and her belly is rock solid, hae decided to sleep downstairs with her tonight! mmm lovely couch :s
> she has eaten today but after eating she kept making gagging sounds but nothing came out ?
> 
> she can't seem to settle at the moment and has done a little nesting, but only once and when she sits up, she pants for like 2 mins but lays down and stops? any advice?


Kerry I have been sent here to see what's happening!
This is typical behaviour of a bitch about to have pups, I cannot remember Brambles due date, please refresh me :thumbsup:


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

oh wow! looks like it may be sooner than you thought!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

this thursday


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually you are wrong, bramble is day 60 today going by your first post of day 50 on the 14th, I think she is going to go into labour very soon, is she sitting funny at all ?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is definalty due thursday, i must have got days mixed up when posting. . .oops! she due 18th (first mating was 16th april)! how do you mean funny? coz she been sitting to the side for like a week now? but can feel pups a lot lower down now


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> she is definalty due thursday, i must have got days mixed up when posting. . .oops! she due 18th! how do you mean funny? coz she been sitting to the side for like a week now? but can feel pups a lot lower down now


It's not quite a normal sitting position, more like a puppy sit with the legs out front but underneath, ok sorry just went from your first post!
Are you ready girl, sound's like your babies are on their way soon xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo wouldnt that be nice, am just not quite sure- she hasn't panted in ages now and she wont go out for a wee or anything and if i make her sit in her box she whines for attention and paws at me till i let her come up for a hug? i think we might be looking at tomorrow?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> ooo wouldnt that be nice, am just not quite sure- she hasn't panted in ages now and she wont go out for a wee or anything and if i make her sit in her box she whines for attention and paws at me till i let her come up for a hug? i think we might be looking at tomorrow?


Will she go out if you go with her ? Is this normal for bramble ?
I would guess within the next 24 hour's xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Oh wow how exciting more puppies coming, go Bramble girl


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she will follow me out if i call her but holds her head down as if im gunna tell her off and hangs around the door and goes straight back in. Normaly she will go out if i say "go be clean and open the door- might try her again in a minute!i hope she dosent during the day without any major signs in morning coz will have to get mums friend over for her as i have to go into college  grr! hopefully it will be tonight and surprise my mum when she gets back in the mornin


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Oh wow how exciting more puppies coming, go Bramble girl


hehehe yeah just as long as she dosent take a leaf out of molly's book and take forever lol!

Oh and still no more panting, she wont even really move now


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> she will follow me out if i call her but holds her head down as if im gunna tell her off and hangs around the door and goes straight back in. Normaly she will go out if i say "go be clean and open the door- might try her again in a minute!i hope she dosent during the day without any major signs in morning coz will have to get mums friend over for her as i have to go into college  grr! hopefully it will be tonight and surprise my mum when she gets back in the mornin


Yes try again & see what she does, but go with her!
Have you ever seen a litter be born & helped out?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

not apart from when i was 7, have just watched numerous disgusting videos on youtube!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> not apart from when i was 7, have just watched numerous disgusting videos on youtube!


OMG no...do you have any friends or neighbours that know what they're doing with dogs, maybe brambles breeder's phone number?
They are not all text book Kerry, some really don't pant or dig much at all x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> OMG no...do you have any friends or neighbours that know what they're doing with dogs, maybe brambles breeder's phone number?
> They are not all text book Kerry, some really don't pant or dig much at all x


Hi Kerry when is your mum due back honey??


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

mum's friend used to breed them and lives round the corner if i need help.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she back early in the morning but if i really need her here she can get here in half hour


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> mum's friend used to breed them and lives round the corner if i need help.





kerrybramble said:


> she back early in the morning but if i really need her here she can get here in half hour


Brilliant,I was getting really worried you would be all alone :thumbsup:
I just been checking the dog breeders bible & it seem's the cocker has 
a short pregnancy of 61 day's, so not long at all x x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kerry,
Glad to hear bramble is doing well.

Make sure you have at least one person with you for the whelping, I had two friends with me and needed them both!
I have delivered two litters of kittens and was expecting Maud's whelping to be similar but it was much harder physically and emotionally for me and Maud.
I wouldn't want anyone to have to do it on their own:sad:

That said I'm sure everything will be fine it's just nice to have the support x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have taken her out, still would go far from the door, and no more panting . . or anything, just led quietly in her box.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> she back early in the morning but if i really need her here she can get here in half hour


oh that's good news Kerry I was starting to worry for you babe, sometimes things don't go according to plan babe, and it does get very scary - trust me. I'm not saying Bramble will have any of the problems Molly had. At least your mum is home tomoz, tell Bramble to cross her legs babe x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

my boyfriend is also here and if all else fails my neighbours are willing to help!  they are so lovely oo and if she does go into labour i have to ring the studs owner as she wants to be here! honestly there is no lack of help


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it common for dogs to go early? I know with humans anything from 38 - 42 weeks is normal and not cause for concern. 
Is it the same thing for dogs?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> have taken her out, still would go far from the door, and no more panting . . or anything, just led quietly in her box.


Stay close to her Kerry, don't leave her alone now xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes they usually plus or minus 5 days is normally. . is that correct guys?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i am sat on couch next to they box, i can put my hand out and stroke her- this is where i am sleeping tonight


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> yes they usually plus or minus 5 days is normally. . is that correct guys?


you got the book of the bitch ? look at page 203 x x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> i am sat on couch next to they box, i can put my hand out and stroke her- this is where i am sleeping tonight


Good girl honey, you are doing everything right babe, we are just worried about you babe that's all x x x x x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> i am sat on couch next to they box, i can put my hand out and stroke her- this is where i am sleeping tonight


Nice one xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

you dont have to worry bout me hun, unlike my mum, im unflappable! plus i got you guys, your the bestest!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> you dont have to worry bout me hun, unlike my mum, im unflappable! plus i got you guys, your the bestest!


that's what we are all here for honey to help each other, share worries 

I am a very calm, collected person babe, just trust me I lost the plot entirely.  At least your mum is back tomorrow and you have some great back up people around you as well. So Brambles is in good hands and it's good to hear you are staying with her tonight x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she normally sleeps upstairs with me anyways but thinking this not a good idea now lol just in case. plus have to seperate her from german shepherd who will be sleeping upstairs, she looks really fed up bless her! (bramble)


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> she normally sleeps upstairs with me anyways but thinking this not a good idea now lol just in case. plus have to seperate her from german shepherd who will be sleeping upstairs, she looks really fed up bless her! (bramble)


Your doing brill babe x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep you're doing great Kerry, keep with it, but you need to try & get some rest xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here is a pic of her at the moment


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

bless her, I remember that look 

Just keep a close eye babe, have you been taking her temp??


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

will be getting some sleep in a sec x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no the thermometer they sent me in my whelping kit dont work  and what look is it she is pulling?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> no the thermometer they sent me in my whelping kit dont work  and what look is it she is pulling?


Bless you - what I meant was she is fed up with it all now, I remember Molly looking just like that.
Molls temp did drop down 24 hours before her waters broke, it just gives you a heads up to what is happening 

I am off now honey, try to get some rest - you will need it, trust me.

Night x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

night rach! thank you x


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

got your email - all fine so far. Lets chat soon. 

All seems like it may be full steam ahead. Fingers crossed all goes well overnight. Maybe by morning we will know whether any of those other colours got through or if all black. :thumbsup:

Off to bed now, will check back but keep me posted.

speak soon and good luck x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

just a lil update, bram came up on sofa for cuddles, panted a little, did the gagging thing again, stopped panting for awhile, did gagging thing again, got off sofa and led down and stopped panting again? do you think it could just be heat?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> just a lil update, bram came up on sofa for cuddles, panted a little, did the gagging thing again, stopped panting for awhile, did gagging thing again, got off sofa and led down and stopped panting again? do you think it could just be heat?


It could be, but I am doubting it, they can pant on & off for a couple of days though x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, just wondering, gunna try and get some sleep, thanks for your help, will be back on here if anything happens


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> ok, just wondering, gunna try and get some sleep, thanks for your help, will be back on here if anything happens


Goodnight Kerry & Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI how are things this morning any news?


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't wait to hear news of puppies!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

nope no news, she woke me up at 4 for wee though  maybe tonight? :s


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it could be any time now so just take each day a it comes there is plenty of time yet, enjoy your sleep while you can lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

if i get any lol, i had her and the cat jumping on me all night!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> if i get any lol, i had her and the cat jumping on me all night!


haha typical, OK not so much sleep then but a little rest when possible lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> nope no news, she woke me up at 4 for wee though  maybe tonight? :s


Hi Kerry, please everything is ok babe, you had me worried last night x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol why worried rach? i was fine!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

how is bramble today , x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is fine thank you, no more panting (that i know of), still eating! she is following me around though today! belly looks fit to burst lol! bless her, she doesn't look too impressed at the moment lol!

wish they would hurry up and get here! (preferably in the evening though!)


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

not looking like tonight though , x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

nopes  i rekon she will go bang on either thursday on saturday (her due dates)


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well ive just been talking to mums friend who used to breed cockers and just learnt something new that some people may find useful?
apparently if the bitch is yawnig excessively, it can mean that she had an infection! did any of you know that?

hope that was useful! x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> well ive just been talking to mums friend who used to breed cockers and just learnt something new that some people may find useful?
> apparently if the bitch is yawnig excessively, it can mean that she had an infection! did any of you know that?
> 
> hope that was useful! x


Never heard that one before! 
Yawning is a well known calming signal when a dog is stressed though x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well ive just been talking to mums friend who used to breed cockers and just learnt something new that some people may find useful?
> apparently if the bitch is yawnig excessively, it can mean that she had an infection! did any of you know that?
> 
> hope that was useful! x


my westie used to yawn excessively if he was going to be sick , x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

im on about when whelping


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

I am not sure about this at all as being true Kerry...sorry!
Seem's very strange to me, mind there are some eccentric people about :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i dunno, maybe i mistook it? oh well, was just seeing what you lot thought of it!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> lol i dunno, maybe i mistook it? oh well, was just seeing what you lot thought of it!


LOL we all get told some strange thing's along the way, it saddens met to
think that people would tell someone such as yourself this, it is madness if you think about it logically, we would all be rushing to the vets at the first yawn lol :laugh:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe i dont think she meant the odd yawn, she meant like constant yawning! its probaly something that happened with just one bitch which was a coincidence! i would trust her about most things animal related though because she has been doing it sooo long but everyone can get things wrong


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Hello, I have not been on here for a while but thought i would just say Kerry, I have had dogs all my life and am now 56 but have never heard this one before. What i wonder is, dogs yawn a lot, so what is the difference between yawning during whelping and at any other time? Would be interested to hear more about this subject if anyone knows more.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have googled it in every way i could think of and have turned up nothing! am glad i put this to you guys as was a lil confused by it! i guess not everyone knows EVERYTHING! will question her further when i next see her on this! but i spose if the bitch was doing anything like that excessively, you would take them to the vet anyways! thanks CC x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi how are things this morning? I have always been told that yawning ( when they do that little squeak at the end) is a sign of them being anxious and also in humans yawning excessively is a sign of the body needing more oxygen. So I suppose an element of truth could be in it somewhere but not a sure fire sign.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

how is bramble today?
any sign of anything happening , x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is fine, didnt really want to go for a walk today, she got to end of the road and gave up lol! wasn't too fussed on her food, ate most of it but i think it is because she though our other dog was gunna have it and she would never let that happen lol! she is sitting slightly different today (her back legs quite wide apart) but think that is to fit in her belly! lol Her belly been hard for couple of days now but had no more panting since other day! babies still pretty active in there, sometimes it looks like her belly is vibrating lol!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

am putting on pic of the dad coz don't think i have already, and if not, oh well and seeing if i can attach her pedigree for any of you want a nosey at it x


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

he is CUTE! Gonna be some pretty babies there. Looking at her pedigree, think bramble & daisy may be distantly related! LOL 
Daisy def has some maesidden (don't think I spelt that right) lines in her pedigree too... 

Aar! They are distant cousins.

Bet you are like cat on a hot tin roof with the waiting. Do u think it will be tomorrow?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kerry how is she this morning?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is fine thanks, dunno if she ate dinner as had 2 go to work, just took her temp (eww )
and it 37.8 Celsius which i think is 100 Fahrenheit? that's normal isn't it? it's the 1st time ive done it so dunno how it differs! her belly sooo full though! and thanks he is beautiful! funnhy how much alike him and bramble are!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

glad shes doing well, yep her temp is fine, when its in the 36's is when things start to happen


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Temp is fine wait till it gets down to 36 and stays there then thats a good sign.!
Is her due date today or tomorow


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

how quickly can it change?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

its tomorrow x (going on 1st mating which was MUCH longer tie than 2nd)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Kerry the amount of time they are tied for means nothing ..Bitches can even get pregnant from a slip trust me haha
She could have took from any..
When did you start taking her temp on what day, and it can go down quite quickly


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

read post again . . . . it's the first coz the thermometer i got with whelping kit didn't work and they sent me a new one which i got yesterday but only just did it ten mins ago


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Ay sorry silly me.!!
Well imo then the temp isnt much to go on.....
But hey still try and see if it drops But i would always say to start at maybe day 50 or even before for a acrute temp through out..


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i was gunna do it before but didnt wanna hurt her, might just see if she shows any other signs! fingers crossed not long now! she best not have been reading over my shoulder at molly's thread! hee hee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if she hd she probably thought blooming he** I'm not going for that long and will pop them out quickly for you lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oh god- maybe i should read her them and title it 'HOW BRAMBLE'S SHOULDN'T WHELP!'


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> oh god- maybe i should read her them and title it 'HOW BRAMBLE'S SHOULDN'T WHELP!'


haha sounds like a plan lets hope she listens lol but tell her shes allowed to be a good mum like Molly :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes i will read her the after bits and say that we are to do as good as molly and rach


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yes i will read her the after bits and say that we are to do as good as molly and rach


aw thanks Kerry 

How is Bramble? Any signs of her babies coming yet?

x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thats ok! you 2 are perfect role models! and nope  i rekon she is going 2 do a molly!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thats ok! you 2 are perfect role models! and nope  i rekon she is going 2 do a molly!


"do a mollly" that made me giggle :001_tongue::001_tongue:

She will start when she is good and ready babe, you just have to be patient - trust me

It's so worth it when she does, just enjoy your rest while you have still got a chance x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe made me giggle when i wrote it lol!

patient is the best thing im good at! 

i dont want rest. .. . i want puppies


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehehe made me giggle when i wrote it lol!
> 
> patient is the best thing im good at!
> 
> i dont want rest. .. . i want puppies


Just make the most of your sleep now babe, when you get puppies you give up your sleep


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg omg omg dunno im making something out of nothing but we've had a lot of like obessive licking of the paws and inbetween doing that, panting! (lots of)!!! ahhhh!!! excited!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo and we now have nesting!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> omg omg omg dunno im making something out of nothing but we've had a lot of like obessive licking of the paws and inbetween doing that, panting! (lots of)!!! ahhhh!!! excited!





kerrybramble said:


> ooo and we now have nesting!


Woohoo! They are finally on the way :w00t:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry guys 4 writing on your profile but sooo excited right now!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Lickin of paws is a really good sign...Mya has just started doing this earlier on 

Whats her temp now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Great signs in around 24 hours will be my guess your mum got everything ready
So exciting woop woop, I sshe in her welping box??


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well it was still the same half hour ago? but not concentrating on this as didnt know temp before!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes everything ready and she in her whelping box but am sure thats coz am sat with her! panting subsided 4 the sec but very deep breathing! is now licking newspaper now instead of paws?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah thats fair enough but it will still give you a fairly accurate indication of when she will start as despite what her temp was before you are looking for a low 37 and then even 36.xx

Its sooo exciting isnt it? hehe sounds like both Mya and Bramble may go sometime tomorrow


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo how eciting that will be and it already tomorrow! yay  (wont be going to farm tomorrow with placement


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

if they both do, these guys are gunna have a long day


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> if they both do, these guys are gunna have a long day


we do long days and nights ,
you only have to ask MM , x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol poor rach! she must be knackered!

hee hee ive joined the sleeping on the couch club


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

lol so true!


placement? what is it you do, are you at college/uni?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yer i'm at college studying childcare! (nearly finished)


right i know this is disgusting, but she has normal poo but when came in she was nearly sick! still no more panting but lots of deep breathing!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds like she is gonna go before Mya lol

Mya is sleeping again...has intermittent panting, licking and peeing outside but no bowel movements as she hasnt had much.

think sickness is pretty normal too


good for you hon!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm very excited for both of you. I have to go to agility tonight (it's only 5:40 here) but then I will be checking here so keep us posted....Jill


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she asleep now too lol! dont want to go sleep now though in case i miss anything


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

will do! have fun


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have fun at agility! i will still be here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have decided for the dog its fun for me its work I'm just blooming exhausted after....LOL Jill


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Kerry is your mum home tonight? 
I see you have everything ready :w00t:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes everyone home tonight CC! bram gone to sleep now though, think she gunna do a molly!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> yes everyone home tonight CC! bram gone to sleep now though, think she gunna do a molly!


I am happy to hear it 
Has been a long few week's for me & I could do with
a sleep catch up lol...hope I don't miss anything though!:hand:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

go have a sleep CC! we dont want you to be tired!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm absolutely knackered myself...to the point my eyes are stinging arrghh


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> go have a sleep CC! we dont want you to be tired!





kellystewart said:


> I'm absolutely knackered myself...to the point my eyes are stinging arrghh


Night girl's...you should both try & catch a few zzzzz's on the sofa
next to your girl's...speak soon x x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

think i'll try and catch a quick power nap...shall set my alarm for 45 mins 

talk soon 

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

speack to ya in hour hun x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How close do you sleep to your girl's whelping box?
Believe me if you sleep close enough you won't miss a thing x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

my head is next to it lol!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess there is no news yet?....Jill


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

No news from here anyways


arrgghh huuurrrryy up Mya lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

same! no more anything! mya still been panting?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope no more panting lol just been sleeping....her temp has shot right back up to 37.9 how frustrating!

Hows Bramble?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble ok! no different from y/day day time! grr! when i mya due though? brambles stayed at 37.8 all last night, haven't done it yet today but she has gone out for a walk this mroning! how is mya?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi guys sounds like you had a sleepless night and a frustrating one as well, hope things progress a bit more for you today


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Basically she could go anytime from yesterday till the 22nd....and thats going by the foetus size when she was scanned at 5 weeks. although he did think they were at least a few days older than 5 weeks and she was scanned the 25th May.

i am actually sooo tired...did you manage to sleep at all?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I have noticed the pups are extremely quiet last 6 hours or so not much movement at all...so tis possible they are lining up. Just need that temp to drop 

might try and get a couple hours sleep...i would of managed better last night but Niko has an obsession with lying on my legs on the sofa...so i end up curled up into a teensy ball while he has 60% of the 3 seater sofae to himself....kai has now decided he wants up and he takes up near 80% haha


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Morning Kerry, hope you did manage to get some sleep; any news honey?
Thinking of you & Bramble x x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if anything is happening with Kerry and Bramble...it's been a while since she has been on hope everything is ok


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

She has gone to the farm this morning she said in the morning thread in general chat...
That why she hasnt been on   xx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhh she has said yesterday on here she didnt think she would go but I guess Bramble isn't any closer hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought she wasnt going to but in the morning thread she said she was so she must have....
I hope someone is with bramble as they can go into it very quick some girls showing NO signs at all :yikes:


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah they sure can...well I'm sure someone will be there and able to give her a call if anything happens with short notice!

I've not left my house for 5 days haha no joke....I've walked the dogs round the block a few times but that is it I'm too scared to leave her on her own


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

heya guys! we are bith ok! i did go to the farm today as my bf had the day off to look after her! at about 11 today she did the whole panting thing she did last night, lasted just as long as last night too lol, nothing since then though! (have learnt this from bf as he was straight on the phone lol!) i have just spoke to him and he said that she refused to go out for a walk today and also wasn't at all interested in her food and has not let him out of her sight all day! gunna do her temp in a sec just to see! hope you are all ok x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Kerry, 

Glast to hear all is well....whats her temp now?

Mya's temp is back down at 37.5 so still thinking probably tomorrow at the earliest buuutt lots of stringy mucous has been coming away the last half hour.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo mya is losing her mucus plug! woohoo! didn't take it in the end coz she kept running away when i took it near her!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

hehe bless them. Hopefully they both go some point tonight eh?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes hopefully although hopefully not together coz i wanna read on how yours is doing too!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

ah good point...yeah i couldnt keep up with that as well as trying to deliver pups lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bram hardly ate her dinner, had her 1st runny poo and is panting loads again!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> bram hardly ate her dinner, had her 1st runny poo and is panting loads again!


Hiya Kerry, sounds very close babe, sending you loads of love

x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she hasnt stopped panting now and she tried getting in behind sofa, we moved her to whelping box and she has been nesting!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh this sounds promising.....Jill


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool puppies for you soon then :w00t:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully not long now, my oh is on lates tonight so I can be here all night


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

wooo, she been doing loads more panting and nesting! yay!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> wooo, she been doing loads more panting and nesting! yay!


Way to go Bramble, Thursday night/Friday Morning is a cool time to have pups babe, Molly told me x x xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aww good luck bramble!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes bang on day and good because there is only the people that need to be here and not all the kids!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok well y/day bram's temp was 37.8, it is now 36.9! is that a good sign?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

a very good sign!!!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

An awesome sign!! *im jealous haha*

Oh getting exciting now isnt it? Mya has eaten loooaads and is fast asleep AGAIN so think safe to say no pups in next 24 hours lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

way to go puppies will be here sooonnn so excited....Jill


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> a very good sign!!!


OOOOOhhhh yea - Kerry puppies are coming :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo so excited! ow she best not do a molly now though! hee hee! rach how are your babies! does anyone have msn and want me to add them so can use webcam? the live stream wont work!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ooo so excited! ow she best not do a molly now though! hee hee! rach how are your babies! does anyone have msn and want me to add them so can use webcam? the live stream wont work!


Will you stop saying that "do a Molly""!!! 

we are all fine honey, getting excited for you now x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yay it's finally my turn! woohoo! no panicking yet lol!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

ohh me me me me me me and me!!

i'll pm you my msn


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL what are you girl's like...I may as well speak to both of you on here cos every time I look you are the last poster on each other's thread :w00t:
Well not long left for either of you...I would suggest Kerry that you do the temp an hour from your last check, you are looking for it to go down slightly more, then all system's go! Ask MM hahaha! :hand:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol will do! and yes we are having the same convo on both threads lol!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> lol will do! and yes we are having the same convo on both threads lol!


yea I am the same, I can't be flickering between so many threads, I'll get confused :blush::blush:

Have you had something to eat Kerry?? See a mum talking now


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

agreed lol i was getting confuzzed too...so shall update you guys here instead ha.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

when is next temp check due cos im trying to do about 4 different things and keep looking on here, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble 2 mins ago! sorry it such poor quality!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh love her...she look's good & relaxed so no worries x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ninja, i will pm you if anything happens x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ninja, i will pm you if anything happens x


cheers will keep an eye on email :smile5:, x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Flippin' heck you two are awful quiet :w00t:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ive been waiting for someone else to reply i dont want to be talking to myself!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm trying to keep occupied watching movies lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ive been waiting for someone else to reply i dont want to be talking to myself!


That's never bothered you before :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> ive been waiting for someone else to reply i dont want to be talking to myself!





kellystewart said:


> I'm trying to keep occupied watching movies lol


Well I'll be bu**ered :w00t:
It doesn't normally stop ya haha! :001_tongue:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> That's never bothered you before :w00t::w00t::w00t:


LOL that made me chuckle


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

:O what you trying to say, im some crazy person that talks to themself ?? :O how rude. . . i don't do it that often lol!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> :O what you trying to say, im some crazy person that talks to themself ?? :O how rude. . . i don't do it that often lol!


Spot on honey..... :w00t::w00t:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well thats just. . .


its just. . .


just. . . 


completely accurate! :blush:


i cant pretand im not crazy ! :arf::lol:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> well thats just. . .
> 
> its just. . .
> 
> ...


It's the waiting...drives you insane...we all been there x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> It's the waiting...drives you insane...we all been there x x x


It didn't have that effect on me..... I'm the sanest girl on the forum


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol arghh the waiting is driving me insane!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> It didn't have that effect on me..... I'm the sanest girl on the forum


,  x


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

never had puppies...so never had to wait so why am i still insane lol

wendy


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe i think i like being insane though!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kira99 said:


> ,  x


I can see you Ninja - behave unruly girl :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> never had puppies...so never had to wait so why am i still insane lol
> 
> wendy


Its the Vizsla's that do it!!!!!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Its the Vizsla's that do it!!!!!


ahhhhhhhhhhh yes that'll do it every time lol

wendy


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Come on Kerry, is there any news, I am nearly ready for my bed but can't go if we are having puppies x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble going mad with the nesting? how much effort is normal?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> bramble going mad with the nesting? how much effort is normal?


What do you mean honey?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

like do they usually put loads of energy into nesting?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> like do they usually put loads of energy into nesting?


well babe I can only go on Molly, when she was ready she was ripping with her teeth and going mental - she pushed it all into a corner and that's where her waters broke x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thats what bramble dong, she really restless and wont sit still


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thats what bramble dong, she really restless and wont sit still


just stay with her kerry and watch her carefully, it may be close now babe x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

am sat right next to her, just took her outside and she went for a wee! how long was molly panting for without massive breaks? before 1st baby arrived?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Ohhh sounds like it is getting rreeeaalllyyy close! waters breaking sounds like it is imminent

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she hasnt had her waters break yet, just LOADS of nesting/digging


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> am sat right next to her, just took her outside and she went for a wee! how long was molly panting for without massive breaks? before 1st baby arrived?


you did ask Kerry!!!

Molly started panting & shivering at 5.00am and her waters broke at 11.30pm and the 1st pup was born at 1.00am..... but remember this was molly and Boxers are slow, slow whelpers


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok thank you, and what do you men i did ask, did i sound snappy in my comment?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ok thank you, and what do you men i did ask, did i sound snappy in my comment?


no sorry sweetheart what I meant was it was very long with molly and I didn't want to disappoint you babe - come on Kerry you know what Molly Moo was like :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oh yeah, thats ok, i know that it could be HOURS yet lol! just keeping you guys updated and not letting myself get TOO excited (although it hard not too lol) 

thank you guys!

your the best!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> oh yeah, thats ok, i know that it could be HOURS yet lol! just keeping you guys updated and not letting myself get TOO excited (although it hard not too lol)
> 
> thank you guys!
> 
> your the best!


you are bound to be excited Kerry it's totally normal and some dogs go through stage 1 in an hour and their waters break before you know it, Molly was just darn lazy, look how long it took her to get all those pups out :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> oh yeah, thats ok, i know that it could be HOURS yet lol! just keeping you guys updated and not letting myself get TOO excited (although it hard not too lol)
> 
> thank you guys!
> 
> your the best!


you need to keep talking to us so we know you are ok ,
if you have to take her outside again take a torch with you just incase, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i will do lol, dont want any pups out in that cold!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> i will do lol, dont want any pups out in that cold!


Good girl 

Is your mum at home tonight hun?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes mum home tonight  think she gunna be a slow one - she gone to b***dy sleep!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yes mum home tonight  think she gunna be a slow one - she gone to b***dy sleep!


well let her get her sleep babe, maybe tomorrow is the day... they will be here soon honey I promise

x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

maybe i will get some sleep then though lol!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> maybe i will get some sleep then though lol!


hope you do Kerry, right babe got to sort Molls out and settle her for the night. Fingers crossed tomoz is the day.

lots of love Rach x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok hun speak to you later! thank you x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> hope you do Kerry, right babe got to sort Molls out and settle her for the night. Fingers crossed tomoz is the day.
> 
> lots of love Rach x x


nite nite rach,
sweet dreams, xx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Mya is out cold too lol a little panting earlier on and some digging too but in la la land.

Think i might try grab some sleep while i have the chance too 

x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Mya is out cold too lol a little panting earlier on and some digging too but in la la land.
> 
> Think i might try grab some sleep while i have the chance too
> 
> x


yes both you and kerry should :smile5:, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble up panting again lol!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I doubt you are gonna get any rest tonight hon!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no i dont think so either, trying to usher my sis nd her bf upstairs coz they making too much noise lol! bram keeps licking herself and everything x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

is she licking just her vuvla or anywhere else?

have you managed to take her temperature again?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Well folks incase you wonder where I have been - I have been wading through this thread from page 11!!!! I was sure I was goin see puppies at the end!!! but the closest I got was Brambles Teddy bear!!
BUT - I am going put money on it that the puppies will arrive before morning!
All the best!!
Good luck!!
DT
xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well folks incase you wonder where I have been - I have been wading through this thread from page 11!!!! I was sure I was goin see puppies at the end!!! but the closest I got was Brambles Teddy bear!!
> BUT - I am going put money on it that the puppies will arrive before morning!
> All the best!!
> Good luck!!
> ...


you are lucky DT they dont talk to much on here , xx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well folks incase you wonder where I have been - I have been wading through this thread from page 11!!!! I was sure I was goin see puppies at the end!!! but the closest I got was Brambles Teddy bear!!
> BUT - I am going put money on it that the puppies will arrive before morning!
> All the best!!
> Good luck!!
> ...


Yup I agree all could be out by 9am!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo i like those times! yes please !!! she just tried to do a poo but nothing lol!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have a question, she has a blanket in her whelping box that im not worried about getting soaking wet and yucky, she is moving that about a lot but not the newspaper underneath, should i keep it in there or take it out?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

hehe keep a close eye on her now...sounds like could be starting wooo


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope so lol! waters still havent broke grr


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont think it will be much longer in all honesty!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

what makes you think that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ooo i like those times! yes please !!! she just tried to do a poo but nothing lol!


I am sure I do not need to tell you Kelly but try not to let her out to do a poo! put some paper down for her! just incase she does have one quickly! 
love
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I say certainly before morning!

I'm gonna have a guess! First born at 1.20am!
DT

or 2.20am!!!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

wrong one...twas kerry lol kelly and kerry how confusing eh?

yeah you gotta watch her like a hawk if she is outside...from what you are saying all positive sounds that puppy births are imminent


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, will write them down lol! have just taken temp and it gone down to 36.8 x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

ah defin going in the right direction im gonna guess first puppy birth at 2:43am to be precise haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Kerry i am lurking if you need me..I will let you know when i have gone xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks DD! she is still panting and nesting


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats good and the temp has stayed quite low so i dont think long now thig timw tomorow you should have some ickle babies me thinks


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yay babies!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Babies yet?!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no, just happy at the prospect that i wont be waiting too much longer!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ooo can't wait!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

me either lol! but dont think we have a choice


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Cor i'm too impatient for this waiting lark!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too, makes me sort of want to breed Sky but I won't


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol! i want sleep bt dbt wanna miss anything


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Goodnight, i hope to hear about a result with the pups when i sign on tomorrow!
Goodluck xxxx
Chloe


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thaank you!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm 30 mins till DT's 1st predicted time!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> hmmm 30 mins till DT's 1st predicted time!


are you holding her to it, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

nope lol! cant see it happening myself


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> nope lol! cant see it happening myself


whats she doing now, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

chillaxing lol! onr minute she is up and panting, the next she is lead out breathing heavily


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

aww bless its all normal promise


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well thats alright then, still think i wont see any till lunch time


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well thats alright then, still think i wont see any till lunch time


No chance!! they'll be there by morning!!! I put 2.20 then altered it to 1.20!! then put the 2.20 below!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerry dt is always right she told me when diva would have them and she did that exact night 


As long as there healthy and mum is fine after welp i woundnt worry to much on when they appear unless of course there days late


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes i know, jus want them all ok! and ok we now have an hour and she is asleep


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Kerry dt is always right she told me when diva would have them and she did that exact night
> 
> As long as there healthy and mum is fine after welp i woundnt worry to much on when they appear unless of course there days late


Hey Kerry don't bank on it this time!!! I did not realize the time when I first put that down!
But think we'll see a full litter prior to the good morning thread!
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

pmsl lol are you and your mum sat with her.!! It can progress real quick and you might not even see a water sack..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Kerry don't bank on it this time!!! I did not realize the time when I first put that down!
> But think we'll see a full litter prior to the good morning thread!
> DT


pmsl DT i think by this time tomorow full litter..

Kerry you got your vet on stand by ??


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes sat with her (she now moved onto sofa!)

and DT i hope so! am happy that you have said that! the only reason i want her to have them this mornin is because the kids will be here in the evening and want her to be kinda settled! its gunna be hard to keep kids away lol!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Kerry you got your vet on stand by ??


yes he on speed dial


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yes he on speed dial


good good and hes knows tonight might be the night.!  so exciting.!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes rang about 8ish to let him know! and yes VERY exciting! am just wondering to move that blanket, no one answered my question


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

sorry i must have missed it move what blanket?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

one in her whelping box? she was moving that around the box when 'digging/nesting' but not the newspaper. was just wondering if i should take it out?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep take it out when bitch are nesting the tend to shread the news paper up..
take blanket out have have loads of news paper in there and let her wreck all she wants


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Im off to bed now kerry, Im sure you will be fine you have your mum with you and vet on stand by good luck if anything starts and sleep well.!

Just remember if she loses any green/black mucus ring vet straight away(baring in mind she can have green/black after first pup just not before any>!!!!!)
sorry thats something i always try and remind people
take care kerry xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you bye!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

12:24 bram has decided to get off couch for a long pant and a little pace of the room.

she is now squished herself up against me and wont keep still!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

temp now 36.7


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Go for it brambles, good luck Kerry and Kerry's mum


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have suspisions things are on the move


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Kerry2,

followed your thread but have no experience in this...I just love to see the diary and the wonderful advice you get.

I still read the thread on Minni and pups too.

I think Kerry1 and her mum and DT are amazing the way they talk everyone through what must be a very nerve wracking time.

I hope you're ok. I wonder if the pups are on their way!? xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

think pups deffo on their way! ywa they are god sends! couldnt find nicer people if you tried!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Heya Kerry, how's things going?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I bet u haven't had any sleep!!

So exciting!!! xx Come on Bramble!! xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

things arent going


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh dear, I'm sure there will be pups soon


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

At least nobody else has missed any news yet!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is progressing well for you...Jill


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

still no more progress from last night! COME ON PUPPIES!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> still no more progress from last night! COME ON PUPPIES!


Hiya Kerry, how is she today? x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is fine, doing the same as last night, panting and nesting but no mention of a puppy yet


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Whoops! so I kept you up all night for nuffing
Hopefully today!
love
DT


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

not your fault, really thought she was gunna have them at 3 this morning!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> she is fine, doing the same as last night, panting and nesting but no mention of a puppy yet


Give it time babe, she will start when the time is right for her, she sounds like she is getting into her groove 
x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

UPDATE ON MYA:


jeezo man her temp is away up at 38.4!! thats the highest it's been since i started taking her temp 7 days ago!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

kelly i like sharing my thread with you  it's fun!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol crazy stuff eh?

Guess just makes it easier for everyone else too


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol and us


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

quick question, how puffy should her vulva be?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

good point! yeah lol it certainly does


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> quick question, how puffy should her vulva be?


Well Molly's was very big the last day and had started to push out, if you know what I mean


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no dont know what you mean

am worried that it isnt that big, well it doesnt look it to me


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> no dont know what you mean
> 
> am worried that it isnt that big, well it doesnt look it to me


hang on hun I will try and find a pic, all dogs are different babe x x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

there you go, but remember Molly is probably bigger than Bramble, that pic was taken in the afternoon and she had the pups that night x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

see its nowhere near to that size it hasnt really seemed to change


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> see its nowhere near to that size it hasnt really seemed to change


hey you stop worrying, all dogs are soooo different, bramble is a different breed to Molly - trust me hun Bramble is getting herself all nice & ready in her own way - promise 
Are you at home today or college?
x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

at home, have taken day off to stay with her x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> at home, have taken day off to stay with her x


well that's good news, she will have you beside her, and we can keep your mind off it and try to keep you nice & sane


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes well sort of sane, as we have already discussed- i am already a crazy person who talks to herself!


do i see if she wants to eat?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi how is she this morning any signs?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi how is she this morning any signs?


just the panting and nesting, can't do a poo and not eating x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed then. I think things will happen tonight if she is panting and nesting. HOW EXCITING


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yes well sort of sane, as we have already discussed- i am already a crazy person who talks to herself!
> 
> do i see if she wants to eat?


yea you can do honey and make sure she has loads of fresh water xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have offered her it but she turned her nose up at it lol! she not looking too happy


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> have offered her it but she turned her nose up at it lol! she not looking too happy


that's fine Kerry, Molly didn't either all the things going on inside her body, she will be fine as will you be x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

cor she is going mad in her whelping box lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

and now she is making whiny/groany noises


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> and now she is making whiny/groany noises


now that sounds good honey, see she knows what to do x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i know, she just taking her time, thats all lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yeah i know, she just taking her time, thats all lol


these girls won't be rushed sweetie, not long now before you meet her little ickle babies x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

think we just had a wee little shiver!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

and another!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

and we have a push!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> and we have a push!!


way to go Bramble


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> and we have a push!!


:thumbup:,

is your mum there with you, x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

it's gone very quiet !!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

it has?
i'm still here!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Aarh! So exciting and I'm at work! 
Come on Bramble - you can do it. First pup before 10am when I have a meeting scheduled and won't be able to check for an hour - pleeease!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Come on Bramble!! PUSH!!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe she only pushing a little now and then!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Come on Bramble!! PUSH!!!!!


LOL, only you can turn up just at the right time :001_tongue:, xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe she only pushing a little now and then!


We want big pushes :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol will put your order in!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I rekcon first one is a boy and out by 9:52 hehe


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol big pushes now!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> lol big pushes now!


Get ready hun, you're going to meet the puppies x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

woohoo

and dw there will be pics!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Must say bramble has picked a nice respectable time to have her babies :001_tongue:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

yippee i haven't missed it. will be glued to my screen now


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Must say bramble has picked a nice respectable time to have her babies :001_tongue:


unlike some that i know :001_tongue:,  x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol nt long now!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

water broke!!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

too exciting lol


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

no words to say


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i see the sack


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> i see the sack


come on Bramble you can do it


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kira99 said:


> unlike some that i know :001_tongue:,  x


Well molly knew you liked to be up at night :001_tongue:


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

first one will be out reallly soon


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Come on bramble - 3 mins till my meeting...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

goooooo bramble.

just checked in briefly and see it's all happening, hope it goes well xxx


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

OK got to go  Back in an hour.
GOOD LUCK!!!!! Got everything crossed
xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

all exciting now, just catching up on thread, i am at work but will now be following this, think it is soo exciting having puppies born, cant wait to see photo's.
Nicci


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

gone quiet again!!, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she just had rest


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe jus realised dt said she would be done at 9 bt she started then instead!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe jus realised dt said she would be done at 9 bt she started then instead!


how are you feeling Kerry

x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

poor lil bram is really restless but she is getting so close now!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she stopped again!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> she stopped again!


hi
can you see the sac?
have you put some vaseline on her?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

posting on behalf of kerry

brown fluid ...kinda like tea with no mik? thats the puppy sac right?

Im sure that when mya had her first litter when each pup's sac burst it was tea like.

so if this bursts inside and no pup what would that mean?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> posting on behalf of kerry
> 
> brown fluid ...kinda like tea with no mik? thats the puppy sac right?
> 
> ...


im sorry not sure what you mean i thought you could see a sac?
are you sure it as not burst?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah they could see a sac...but it burst and produced brown fluid (think tea no milk) but no puppy

if i recall correctly you really need the pup out quickly if this happens?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

it has burst, but have looked at her and there no baby there? ringing vets in a sec but just want to see what you lot though


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> it has burst, but have looked at her and there no baby there? ringing vets in a sec but just want to see what you lot though


you can have a empty sac....dont panic
try stay calm


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> it has burst, but have looked at her and there no baby there? ringing vets in a sec but just want to see what you lot though


is she still pushing kerry


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

cav said:


> you can have a empty sac....dont panic
> try stay calm


remember Kerry I had an empty sac - is your mum there honey x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> yeah they could see a sac...but it burst and produced brown fluid (think tea no milk) but no puppy
> 
> if i recall correctly you really need the pup out quickly if this happens?


kelly put your finger in and see if you can feel a pup there may be one stuck


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

one of mine kept out with no sack it burst higher up


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

cav said:


> kelly put your finger in and see if you can feel a pup there may be one stuck


Sorry for the confusion...but its kerry's dog bramble thats in labour im just reportring back as watching on web cam.

she inserted a finger and pup is about 1-2" back but it is moving slowly.

she is going to lightly feather and see if she can encourage some more contractions and pushes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Sorry for the confusion...but its kerry's dog bramble thats in labour im just reportring back as watching on web cam.
> 
> she inserted a finger and pup is about 1-2" back but it is moving slowly.
> 
> she is going to lightly feather and see if she can encourage some more contractions and pushes


ok i understand i thought you were with her lol

is she still contracting and pushing?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Sorry for the confusion...but its kerry's dog bramble thats in labour im just reportring back as watching on web cam.
> 
> she inserted a finger and pup is about 1-2" back but it is moving slowly.
> 
> she is going to lightly feather and see if she can encourage some more contractions and pushes


hi Kelly, is kerry's mum with her??


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

just asked if her mum is there waiting on a response...i think she is as i saw 2 pairs of hands at one point lol


she feathered lightly and the pup is nearly crowning so yeah still pushing


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> just asked if her mum is there waiting on a response...i think she is as i saw 2 pairs of hands at one point lol
> 
> she feathered lightly and the pup is nearly crowning so yeah still pushing


aaaw that is good


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

ok pup is almost crowning but kerry is finding it hard to feather while the pup is presented.....i think bram may need some oxytocin and have told her to phone the vet.

meantime try and still feather but just above the pup ...is this ok to do while the pup's head is almost crowning? 

p.s pup is definetly out of the sac

im concerned that we need this pup out asap!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> ok pup is almost crowning but kerry is finding it hard to feather while the pup is presented.....i think bram may need some oxytocin and have told her to phone the vet.
> 
> meantime try and still feather but just about the pup ...is this ok to do while the pup's head is almost crowning?
> 
> ...


yes me to 
i think she should try and help get it out but only when she as a contraction she may gently pull


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> ok pup is almost crowning but kerry is finding it hard to feather while the pup is presented.....i think bram may need some oxytocin and have told her to phone the vet.
> 
> meantime try and still feather but just above the pup ...is this ok to do while the pup's head is almost crowning?
> 
> ...


phoning the vets, is a good idea now asap x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

is it out yet???

i think they should call a vet


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

cav said:


> is it out yet???
> 
> i think they should call a vet


yea so do I, quickly


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Im not sure if she has phoned the vet yet...ive told her too

its coming back feet first but she now thinks its in the sac


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

the vet is on the way!

i've told her to lube up and try and tease the pup forward gently with teh contractions


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> the vet is on the way!
> 
> i've told her to lube up and try and tease the pup forward gently with teh contractions


thanks kelly, at least the vet is coming x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> the vet is on the way!
> 
> i've told her to lube up and try and tease the pup forward gently with teh contractions


yes they need to do all they can til the vet gets there they also need try get it out,is it still moving?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

im asking but no reply as yet....i dunno if this lil one is gonna make it...come on lil one you can do it!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

she's been pushing since 9


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> im asking but no reply as yet....i dunno if this lil one is gonna make it...come on lil one you can do it!


yes she realy needs to get it out
is this her first time?
where abouts is she?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> she's been pushing since 9


omg realy
i was not aware of that i think help is needed ASAP


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

cav said:


> omg realy
> i was not aware of that i think help is needed ASAP


yea that's what I've been trying to say, I just checked back and the first time she said she was pusing was at 9


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I'm sitting here feeling phyically sick, come on Bramble - where's the bl**dy vet


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Watching this thread and now I have to go out 

Fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah its her first litter and started at 9....hence why im so worried now...not had any updates and cant see much but bram laying on her side panting


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> yea that's what I've been trying to say, I just checked back and the first time she said she was pusing was at 9


yes i dont like the sounds of it!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

With any luck all is quiet cos vet has arrived, keeping everything crossed here, can someone get me up to speed, no time to go back through, are there any pups so far x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> yeah its her first litter and started at 9....hence why im so worried now...not had any updates and cant see much but bram laying on her side panting


kelly carnt you go help her 
how long will the vet be?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

pup is still moving thank god...no more contractions though and by sounds of it might be a c-section required


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> With any luck all is quiet cos vet has arrived, keeping everything crossed here, can someone get me up to speed, no time to go back through, are there any pups so far x


no nothing and she as being pushing for nearly 3 hours !


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

wow at least the pup is still moving that is a good sign. how long will the vet take to arrive?????


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> With any luck all is quiet cos vet has arrived, keeping everything crossed here, can someone get me up to speed, no time to go back through, are there any pups so far x


she's been pusing since 9 - seems the pup is coming feet first, we have told her to phone the vets which she has done


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

if the vet is there and pup is still moving then oxytocin should be able to make her push the puppy out? sounds like she has done the hardest bit of getting it over the horn?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Can she get a hold of the hips yet ? do not pull on the legs, if she can see hips all is good, gentle pulling whilst bitch contracts x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> if the vet is there and pup is still moving then oxytocin should be able to make her push the puppy out? sounds like she has done the hardest bit of getting it over the horn?


i dont think the vet is there yet!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope the vet is there now, 3 hours pushing is a long time without the pup being born, hope shes OK


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

also if she clamps with two fingers just under brambles bum it will stop the puppy going back up ( which can sometimes happen) i am sure the vet will give her the oxytocin to get the puppy out, hopefully no c/section will be needed x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Can she get a hold of the hips yet ? do not pull on the legs, if she can see hips all is good, gentle pulling whilst bitch contracts x


i think they have tried!
i think maybe it is stuck and they need try get it free


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

oxytocin might get this pup out but im not convinced it will get them all out even if she has multiple doses...although i hope so!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah its stuck...she cant get her fingers round the back of the lil ones hips


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> oxytocin might get this pup out but im not convinced it will get them all out even if she has multiple doses...although i hope so!


it could just be a very big first puppy which is very common and the rest will follow with no problem, fingers crossed for her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> oxytocin might get this pup out but im not convinced it will get them all out even if she has multiple doses...although i hope so!


can you still see them?
as the vet got there yet?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Oxtocin may well help with this one, but if she's been pushing that long & puppy still in, unless it's particularyl big then will require c sect x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> it could just be a very big first puppy which is very common and the rest will follow with no problem, fingers crossed for her


Agreed & also keeping everything crossed x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> yeah its stuck...she cant get her fingers round the back of the lil ones hips


she needed try and free it with her fingers


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

can she get around it at all? loads of lubrication obviously x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

web cam just went off...so think vet is there now. no response on msn but will let ya know as soon as i hear anything


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

well fingers crossed everything is going to be ok x x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yup thats the vet there now....so she is gonna keep me updated. hopefully some oxytocin and dopram will get this lil one out and going strong!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

fingers and paws crossed here as well


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> web cam just went off...so think vet is there now. no response on msn but will let ya know as soon as i hear anything


Thank's Kelly...everything crossed here too x x x


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

everything is crossed here too ...... i am meant to be doing course work (bit hard to do when i keep refreshing this page lol). oh well it can wait another day


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah i know!

And Mya's temp has dropped to 37 lol so she may go tonight or tomorrow haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hoping the vet can help now, hopefully its just a big first pup and the others will come easier for her


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Vixie said:


> hoping the vet can help now, hopefully its just a big first pup and the others will come easier for her


Lets hope so Vixie x x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how old is kerry, does she have anyone with her?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> how old is kerry, does she have anyone with her?


She's 17 & we have no idea unless Kelly know's x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah her mum and bf are there  and the vet now!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Yeah her mum and bf are there  and the vet now!


Thank's Kelly, that's a bit more reassuring x x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Yeah her mum and bf are there  and the vet now!


is this her first litter? she is very young?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

just caught up on this fingers crossed


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah first litter...I am more inclinded to think its her mums litter persay but she is heling out...I know at 17 if my parents had a litter i would be telling everyone about it lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Yeah first litter...I am more inclinded to think its her mums litter persay but she is heling out...I know at 17 if my parents had a litter i would be telling everyone about it lol


yeh, i know what you mean just glad her mum is there, because it is a big thing to go through for a 17 year old does her mum have any experiance do you know?


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Pass on that im really not sure


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Her mum has had 2 litters previously (obv. not literally LOL) but apparently quite a long time ago
Really hope everything is OK!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well thats good hopefully everything will be fine


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope things are going well now the vet has arrived


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

No news just yet promise i will letyou know as soon as i do


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

just been catching up on bramble, i hope everything is going ok. poor thing been through a lot.


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

kerry is offline on msn...i suspect they may have taken Bramble in to the vets. If I hear anything i will post it up


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> kerry is offline on msn...i suspect they may have taken Bramble in to the vets. If I hear anything i will post it up


Thank's for keeping us updated Kelly x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

No probs...I know everyone worries when there is silence lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> No probs...I know everyone worries when there is silence lol


Yep that's me :001_tongue:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i hope all is well!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

keeping everything crossed ....which is making it hard to type lol.


kelly how is your dog doing wasn't she heading into delivery too????


wendy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> keeping everything crossed ....which is making it hard to type lol.
> 
> kelly how is your dog doing wasn't she heading into delivery too????
> 
> wendy


haha

i think kelly will have a night time delivery


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup I think we are heading to a wee hours of the morning delivery (typical ha) her temp as dropped to 37 but will get checked again about 1:30 and hoping it will have dropped sub 37 hehe.

she is in her whelping box fast asleep no panting or anything though


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Hoping for some good news soon xx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Rach said:


> Hoping for some good news soon xx


Think it may be a few hours before we hear anything from kerry and hopefully all good news!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Im watching... hoping all is well with Bramble*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck bramble I hope it all goes ok. Good luck for your girl to Kelly


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Think it may be a few hours before we hear anything from kerry and hopefully all good news!


Fingers tightly crossed !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope everything goes well.!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

fingers crossed here also, but at the end of the day as long as little bramble is ok , that is really all that matters


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah absolutely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm hoping no news is good news


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Vixie said:


> I'm hoping no news is good news


Me too...talk about baited breath x x:001_tongue:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

crazycrest said:


> Me too...talk about baited breath x x:001_tongue:


tell me about it :blush: 
none of us will relax until we know now, hopefully things are going well xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Is there still no news


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Nothing im afraid...I assume if it was a c-section then we could expect news in the next couple hours...but if its a really long drawn out labout then perhaps nearer another 5-6 hours


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Im not sure if no news is good or bad.! They did leave it a long time before getting vets help... so i really hope it all turns out for the best and that Bramble is ok...! x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Im not sure if no news is good or bad.! They did leave it a long time before getting vets help... so i really hope it all turns out for the best and that Bramble is ok...! x


Yes when i came on i did not realise she had been pushing for 3 hours but i realy hope for good news


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I can't believe we haven't heard anything, I am so wishing everything is ok x x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Me too...luckily the pup was still moving when she went off. I did say to her once it hit about 10:30 that she should call her vet to update them just incase that way they could be on standby...but in fairness the traffic could of been really bad or anything. 

Lets all be positive and wait for Kerry telling us about the successful birth of 6 pusp and a nice calm mum.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> I can't believe we haven't heard anything, I am so wishing everything is ok x x


It can take a while MM, I hope that brambles is ok & she comes home with some nice, big ,fat & healthy babies too x x 
Wishing all the luck in the world x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Group Hug anyone ???, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah me please!!! {{hug's}} x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

rainy said:


> Group Hug anyone ???, fingers crossed xxx





crazycrest said:


> Yeah me please!!! {{hug's}} x x x


yea me too - HUGS x x x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

and me too " hugs" cant find the smilie!!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

big hugs from me and bracken also


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

kelly how is mya doing


wendy


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

BIIIG HUUUUUGS to you all...Jill


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hope everything is ok xx


hey guys, bramble completly fine in herself, she at vets having oxytocin? spellin ? injections and being observed if all fails they will be taking her in for c section, hope they dont! am litery shaking with worry and cried when vet took her! x thanks for your support guys! will let you know what happens next x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> hey guys, bramble completly fine in herself, she at vets having oxytocin? spellin ? injections and being observed if all fails they will be taking her in for c section, hope they dont! am litery shaking with worry and cried when vet took her! x thanks for your support guys! will let you know what happens next x


Good luck bramble...hoping it all goes well for you!
Did they manage to get the stuck one out xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad shes at the vets best place.!!!!
Stop worrying i sure she will be fine at the vets and all should be sorted..
Sit down with a cup or tea and choclate bar..(i know i sound old haha but honest im only 17 just like you ) Keep us updated

Kerry xx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes good luck Bram I'm sure all will be fine!

Good job Kerry now try and relax


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> kelly how is mya doing
> 
> wendy


Hey Wendy,

Have started updating the pther thread so as any posts about Bram don't get lost.
She is doing really good though temp down to 36.9


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Hey Wendy,
> 
> Have started updating the pther thread so as any posts about Bram don't get lost.
> She is doing really good though temp down to 36.9


yup just found the other thread lol

more puppies yay..... i couldn't do it too nerve wracking lol

wendy


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad Bramble is doing ok and in the best place to deal with any complications


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

HUGS everyone and espec for Kerry & Bramble!

Gonna keep checking back, but really really hope it all goes ok
xx


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

She is in the best place, what happened with the pup that was stuck ?

Rach x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just caught up with this, dont worry Kerry im sure Bramble will be just fine x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Just read back from where I left!

Hope all goes well with Bramble...well done Kerry.

How lucky you have so much support! xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble has just gone in for a c section! words cant describe how distraught i am right now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerry dont worry its the best thing for her if she cant give birth naturally


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwww sorry to hear that but she is in the best place. hope all goes well sending positivie vibes to bramble.

wendy


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed for Bramble and babies, but she is in the best place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerry i just told mum as she has gone to grandma shes said to send her best wishes to you all


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont worry my girl had to have one, she was absolutly fine, she took to the pups straight away it didnt affect her at all


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

sending love and huggs to you and brambles kerry


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Try not to worry Kerry shes in the best possible place right now. Sending hugs to you and bramble.....Jill


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

kerry wants to thank everyone for their kind words and support and she will update us as soon as possible!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

everything crossed here, hope all goes well for mum and pups, x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Kerry, sending all my love & good luck wishes babe x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't stop crying, feel like such a failure! they don't hold out much hope for pups! tried to see her before op but wouldnt let me! can't believe everything could go so wrong! :crying::crying::crying:

thank you guys for your support. but maybe those people that are thinking about breeding just because they can take note of this! it is the most terrible thing to happen ever!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

oh Kerry, I am so, so sorry.  You are not a failure!!! This is just how life goes sometimes. It sucks!

Sending huge hugs your way.

Bramble is in the best place. I hope it all works out safely, and you get Bramble (and hopefully the pups) home soon safe and sound.

Gotta go now but my thoughts are with you

xxx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> Can't stop crying, feel like such a failure! they don't hold out much hope for pups! tried to see her before op but wouldnt let me! can't believe everything could go so wrong! :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> thank you guys for your support. but maybe those people that are thinking about breeding just because they can take note of this! it is the most terrible thing to happen ever!


Come on babe, you don't know yet - lets just wait and see honey, wish I could give you a big hug, is the vet going to ring you x x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes they going to ring when she is out!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yes they going to ring when she is out!


what time did they start honey, is your mum with you??


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> Can't stop crying, feel like such a failure! they don't hold out much hope for pups! tried to see her before op but wouldnt let me! can't believe everything could go so wrong! :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> thank you guys for your support. but maybe those people that are thinking about breeding just because they can take note of this! it is the most terrible thing to happen ever!


Stay strong 

Sending a hug (but feel it is sorely inadequate) 

Everything crossed xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

*hugs* Hope everything is ok babe  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww bless.! What has gone wrong for them to say they dont hold out much hope for any of the pups. 
What happened to the one stuck.!
Best wishes kerry x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

I hope everything is ok, lots of hugs. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Dont worry mum has just explained it all to me...
Hope some can be saved :crying:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

stuck one never came out, they started at 15:40. and i think it coz they werent moving much!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

do you think they would let us see the pups, even if they died?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh Yeah they might already be dead due to the fact that this is taking so long and was left a while.! Hopefully though some will be alright its not un heard of


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> do you think they would let us see the pups, even if they died?


Hey come on Kerry lets thing positive until you hear, lets just think good things x x x x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

oh no how terribly scary, hopefully some are okay. Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way across the ocean....Jill


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

just wanna know what they looked like, have waited so long to see them!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

guys can we please not argue! i realise that i wont be nice to see them like that but just want to know what they were like! thank you everyone for caring!


think i need to make a new thread so all people thinking to breed can read about my experience and how they should consider this alot harder. It's the worst thing i have had to go through and i can only hope that it has a happy ending


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

DD please keep posting on this thread, you only did what you thought was right.I konw you just want her to be prepared....Jill


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

please can we stay on track and just give our support she really doesnt need to be reading arguing right now thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerry i hope its good news.! But im a blunt person and didnt want to give you false hope i like the others hope it all goes well and you have your girlie and some pups back home.
Sorry if i upset you by answering your question honestly from my experinces


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope all is going well with the c-section I have everything crossed here for you and sending lots of love and hugs  xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Vixie said:


> please can we stay on track and just give our support she really doesnt need to be reading arguing right now thank you


sorry vixie i wasn't arguing i was just trying to help by not making things worse for kerry.

I've already apologized to DD


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ad_1980 said:


> sorry vixie i wasn't arguing i was just trying to help by not making things worse for kerry.
> 
> I've already apologized to DD


thast OK I just wanted to steer the thread back on track


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thinking of you & Bramble...

Its better mum comes home safe & sound but I truely hope they can save the litter for you to enjoy. Its amazing what these vets can do at times..

Fingers crossed here xx*


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guy's I am back, Kerry please keep everything crossed the same as we are all doing, even after what your vet has said there is still hope for some of the little ones, they can survive a good while unless the placenta's all detach! 
Come on bramble girl, hoping for good news very soon x x x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Sending positive vibes!! xxxx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

We are all here for you Kerry, sending loads of love x x x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope you get some good news soon Kerry


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble is also being spayed as this was just way too hard, wouldnt ever put her through this again! feel so sick but keeping everything crossed that everything goes as well as possible! as i know that the stuck pupie is dead i would like to say. . . .

R.I.P STRUGGLE!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Kerry I have to tell you this as your vet won't even think about it! 
If all goes well & you get a pup or two you need to ask the vet to keep a couple of placenta's to rub over the pup's, C section bitches often don't realise the pup's are their's & this makes them accept the babies much quicker! Keeping everything I got crossed here x x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> bramble is also being spayed as this was just way too hard, wouldnt ever put her through this again! feel so sick but keeping everything crossed that everything goes as well as possible! as i know that the stuck pupie is dead i would like to say. . . .
> 
> R.I.P STRUGGLE!


R.I.P Struggle...Run free at the bridge with those who went before you x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything crossed.! Sorry about little struggle...
RIP..


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

he/ she has best name ever! you rekon they will know how many girls/ boys there was?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> he/ she has best name ever! you rekon they will know how many girls/ boys there was?


Stay positive Kerry, this isn't over yet x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

They might check but might not. But they might not have time to look at what genders depends how quick everything is going....
You might even know your self kerry stop thinking the worse just be perpared for the worse..
Kerry x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Agree with Crazycrest its not over yet. Thinking of you and brambles....Jill


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear the little one didnt make it R.I.P little Struggle.

keeping everything crossed for the rest of the litter xxx


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Exactly its not over yet keep positive

RIP lil struggle 

x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I am sending you every positive thought i have lovey, its not over yet!! come on bramble, thinking of you sweetie.

R.I.P struggle xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

sorry to read about little Struggle. R.I.P. 

This has been a huge day for you Kerry...I am really keeping everything crossed for Bramble and waiting for your news. xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

little miracles can and do happen, chin up kerry, think positive


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive got everything crossed Kerry, R.I.P little Struggle xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

take back you RIP's!

and thank sammy for our 5 babies!


every1 lived (so far and we even have different colours!! wWOW!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

APARENTLY THEY HUGE BABIES SO BE READY FOR PICS! we pick them up at 8- bramble is well and feeding them!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

We wanted a miracle and we got one!


Woooo so happy Kerry. Well done Bramble and lil Struggle


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> take back you RIP's!
> 
> and thank sammy for our 5 babies!
> 
> every1 lived (so far and we even have different colours!! wWOW!


Bloody fantastic news, now ask that vet to keep you back some placentas...
woohoo way to go bramble x x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> take back you RIP's!
> 
> and thank sammy for our 5 babies!
> 
> every1 lived (so far and we even have different colours!! wWOW!


thats fantastic news, congratulations 

did they revive little struggle then?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> APARENTLY THEY HUGE BABIES SO BE READY FOR PICS! we pick them up at 8- bramble is well and feeding them!


Great news, I am so pleased for you all x x x:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW thats great kerry im so glad your have the pups you wanted,! Im so glad it was a happy ending


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Way to go Kerry, I am soooo pleased for you honey, Bramble your a star x x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes every single pup lived! dont know sexes as vet said she didnt know as she was too busy reviving some of them lol!

the work of an angel!


thank you sammy!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I've got bl**dy tears in my eyes :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

WoW this has turned out great well done  im so happy for you kerry


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow thats Fantastic!!! so happy things have turned out ok xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> yes every single pup lived! dont know sexes as vet said she didnt know as she was too busy reviving some of them lol!
> 
> the work of an angel!
> 
> thank you sammy!


Brilliant....now you'll have your hand's full just like you wanted & waited for!
I love a happy ending x x x


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

fantastic!! Am at my friends leaving do and have been obsessively checking my phone every 5 mins!
So, so pleased hun! Well done to bramble and the vet too!
Going to have a drink to them all. Will check back later when I get home.
Thank goodness!! Wow I feel emotional too!
 
Xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic news Kerry, I'm sure there was a special angel watching over Brambles. Very very happy for you....Jill


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> take back you RIP's!
> 
> and thank sammy for our 5 babies!
> 
> every1 lived (so far and we even have different colours!! wWOW!


wow that is excellent news wtg bramble and vets and of course you kerry !!!!!

wendy


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

thats great news :thumbup:,

look forward to seeing pics :smile5:, x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO

Fantastic News 

Really pleased for you can't wait for pictures.

Any Goldens ????

Oscar has black heritage so you never know


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bloomin fantastic news!!!! Well done Bramble!!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news!!!! So pleased it all went well in the end!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been on a course all day and have just caught up with the day's threads. Really exciting - better than any TV programme or book. AND a happy ending too - wonderful.

Well done Bramble (lovely name btw) and the vet and his/her team too, of course.

Looking forward to seeing photos of your new fur babies with their proud Mum.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Great news 

Well done Bramble and the vets and their team and of course you too Kerry


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!

RIP Struggle x


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Kerry
Im am so pleased to read a happy ending..
Made me cry :yesnod: :001_wub:

See we all said miracles can happen.

Can't wait to see pics *


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i believe in miracles, well done kerry and of course bramble never give up hope


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, just caught up on the thread, now have tears in my eyes, so glad that everything has turned out well for you. Love happy endings,:smile5: take care of yourself now and bramble and the pups. :smile5:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Kerry!

Just got home and logged on....CONGRATULATIONS BRAMBLE!!!!

I am overjoyed that Struggle made it...I think a certain Angel sent a miracle!

So pleased that the others made it too...what a wonderful vet...and such fantastic support on here from CC, DD, Kelly and all the others!

I'm so so happy for you!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Reallt great news, well done Bramble, so pleased little struggle made it into the world to join his/her siblings. Great days ahead of you now have fun and enjoy your new family.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so happy  All puppies are ok? Seriously? Oh kerry i'm so happy for you!

When's bramble coming home with them? I hope they are all ok, esp brambles


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

I reckon Kerry will be on in an hour or so as they were picking up Bram and pups at 8 so hopefully we will get some pics 

such a good ending isn't it...just hope nothing goes wrong with Mya's birth if she ever decides it's time lol


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes a happy ending indeed. Someone up there must be on kerry's side today


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

such fantastic news, congratulations Bramble and to you Kerry, you did a fantastic job!! well done xxxx

Glad all puppies arrived ok, such a happy ending 

Now comes the fun part eh!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well guys, i have my bram and babies home! we have 5 strong and healthy pups! all feeding and pooing wonderfully! now i want you guys (not kelly as she knows) to guess sexes and colours! 

who is up first, and when someone gets really close i will put pics up!

thank you guys! i now have my lil' miracles! 

K2 xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> well guys, i have my bram and babies home! we have 5 strong and healthy pups! all feeding and pooing wonderfully! now i want you guys (not kelly as she knows) to guess sexes and colours!
> 
> who is up first, and when someone gets really close i will put pics up!
> 
> ...


2 boys 1 choc 1 black/white
3 girls 2 choc 1 black/white


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok you've had my guess....now you get my

Congratulation's x x x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I haven't got a clue, just want to see some photo's - pleaseeeee.

congrats kerry I am so relieved & happy for you x x x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is brambles ok? She must be tired after the op and everything.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

So pleased Bramble and babies are home and well...I'm surprised you're not all asleep after the day you have had!!

Well done!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Welcome home Bramble aand babies, as to my guess..........................
3 boys 2 black 1 Blue roan
2 girls 1 black 1 chocolate


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well guys, i have my bram and babies home! we have 5 strong and healthy pups! all feeding and pooing wonderfully! now i want you guys (not kelly as she knows) to guess sexes and colours!
> 
> who is up first, and when someone gets really close i will put pics up!
> 
> ...


Awe Keeerrryyy I could of shown off with my amazing abilities to predict sexes and colors!! ha


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

ha ha

And on that note....i think stinky here (meaning me) is going to go have a bath and will be back for an update check later.


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Come on then kerry put us out of our misery as seems everyone else has gone lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

mwahahaha no kelly it would be cheating!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> mwahahaha no kelly it would be cheating!


Aww come on Kerry, we been waiting hour's now x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok her goes:
3 boys and 2 girls

2black boys and 1 black girl 
1 black and white boy

and i hope you got a choclate girl for you


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

you will have to wait until they have uploaded


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerry i am right arent i DD is always right


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Piccys please!!!!!!!

4 boys, 3 solid black, 1 choc
1 girls black and white!


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Is it puppy of our choice as prize for the closest guess Kerry lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 girls all black

2 boys 1 black, 1 chocolate

cant wait to see them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fallenangel said:


> Is it puppy of our choice as prize for the closest guess Kerry lol


yes im sure thats wot she said!!:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

fallenangel said:


> Is it puppy of our choice as prize for the closest guess Kerry lol


haha i thought that too and of course i will be right.!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I am so pleased for you 
You had us all so worried and like others say a little miracle

4 boys 1 girl

4 black and 1 choclate


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Blimmin 'eck.....you gotta be using photobucket lol :w00t:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Blimmin 'eck.....you gotta be using photobucket lol :w00t:


I think she is makin us wait a little longer


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*4 girls & 1 boy
1 blonde 3 Black & 1 chocolate

Im really pleased for you hun, whatever sexes or colours they are *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

have no clue as to colours but can't wait for pics 

will go for 2 of each though


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm to put you out of your misery?

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

come on i was right werent i   pleaseeeee kerry


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Well????????????? we are waiting lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

nope you was all wrong (sorry for pic quality)

they are ALL boys!!

we have:

tri-coloured (my fave atm (beautiful markings))

chocolate white bib! (aka THE SQUINCHER!)

Black and tan!

chocolate white stripe (the wriggler and also my bf fave atm)

and last but ot least black and white! (he got exact same markings as bramble)


Can't believe she had all boys and the colourings are amazing, we expected all blacks! such a shock!


hope you like!

k2 x



p.s my aunty has leant me her VERY expensive camera for the next 8 weeks so im going to bore you with daily pics lol!


----------



## fallenangel (May 27, 2008)

Ah they are lovely, which one was the first that was stuck?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

wow beautiful im still over the moon for you


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

they dont know as was a rush lol! im guessing the tri as he biggest! they are quite big and the vet said they thought they were lab crosses as they were so big! :O she would have never been able to deliver them on her own


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, I'm so happy for you, loking forward to loads pf pics


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

once again can i please say a big thank you to you all for your support you gave me in one of the most stressful and upsetting times in my life!

i truly believe that it was your belief in the beautiful pups that helped them make it through!


thank you sooo much! xx


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got home, had a drink or two so apologise for any spelling mistakes. Can't get my fingers to work to type! They are GORGEOUS!!!
SO, SO Happy for you! All boys! My goodness!!
Love and hugs to you, bramble and all the new gorgeous boys!
xxxxx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Kerry!!! They are gorgeous and such little miracles!! Congratulations!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe in miracles and you have just reinforced that...Jill ps congratulations


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

YAY!!!! Piccies.


They look lovely, Well done everyone 

Another Petforum Succes story


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

morning everyone! slept on sofa again last night next to whelping box, thought i would up up all night, but was so drained from everything that happened y/day and my lack of sleep the night before that i slept all the way through  yay! will post a couple more pics i took last night and this morning for you all! we all need our puppy fix 

how great is it being woke up by puppy squinches!

i just can't believe how strong they are after all they have been through! they are lil fighters!


thanks again guys x

kerry (mk2)


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Morning Kerry, 

Ah that's great to hear! So happy they are doing so well....lil fighters for sure!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations they all look gorgeous glad everything went ok in the end.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

congratulations, all boys and beautiful well done to Bramble, glad that you have managed to get a good rest yourself.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Kerry,

They are totally beautiful sweetie, all boys hey - little fighters. You were great yesterday and so was Bramble; such a brave girl.

All my love
Rach ~ x ~


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh what Beautiful pups & such lovely variety of colours im so happy things turned out ok

awwww 5 little Brothers how sweeet x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well good morning! hope all of you are ok, thank you everyone, they are beautiful! 

here is some more pics for you xx

will b doing weights in a bit so will get some more individual ones x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

So cute!!!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey i just caught up - lovely pics  Congratulations again.

How's bramlble? She recovered ok from such a terrible day?


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you going to keep one Kerry? Can't imagine how hard it will be to give them up after all the history of yesterday.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad it all turned out well. Think the pups are just adorable.

Well done Brambles, Kerry, The vet and everyone on the forum.

Can I ask Kerry what sort of things You have to do in regards to Brambles recovery from her C section? As I think it would be good for others to hear about this in respect to breeding and the real experience of a c section would be really informative.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

They are beautiful.xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

okay well bramble's post op care is to:

makes sure wound is clean and not being hurt by puppies,

she has to have a painkiller and antibiotics twice a day,

and has to be back at vets on monday.

and the rest of the care we have been told to give is the same as any nursing bitches


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww they all look lovely Kerry, big, healthy pups!
Well done you & bramble x x x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> okay well bramble's post op care is to:
> 
> makes sure wound is clean and not being hurt by puppies,
> 
> ...


cheers for replying Kerry I know you must have your hands full.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely pups, very cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Congratulation's. They look nice and healthy. What breed are the pup's. They look cute. Mac


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

theyre Cocker spaniels Mac x

She'll be fine Kerry the wound never bothered my bitch at all x


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Congratulation's. They look nice and healthy. What breed are the pup's. They look cute. Mac


Cocker Spaniels like Oscar Mac 

They look just like little guinea pigs when they are babies


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I will take the black and chocolate one please  (and a divorce at the same time )

They look adorable xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I have never seen a multi coloured cocker, is that a new type? Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I have never seen a multi coloured cocker, is that a new type? Mac


Hello Mac i have just looked up on Tri coloured cockers and they seems to refer to them as "parti colours" So not sure about them to be honest.!
Heres a link of were i found this out if your intrested and want to have a look.!
kerry xx

A Basic Introduction To The Cocker Spaniel


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i cant seem to find another single pic of a black and tan working cocker with that much white! he special!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

weights this morning-

black + tan - 15 oz

tri-coloured- 15 oz

chocolate + white bib- 15 oz

black + white - 12oz

chocolate and white stripe - 12oz


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

wow they are massive compared to our 2oz and 6oz


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> weights this morning-
> 
> black + tan - 15 oz
> 
> ...


OMG kerry they are big boys - way to go Bramble x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> weights this morning-
> 
> black + tan - 15 oz
> 
> ...


Flippin 'eck!!!! No wonder she couldn't give birth naturally bless that bramble!
Blimmin' big babies them...well done x x x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Chunky babies Kerry x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe they dont seem that big to me but i spose i have nothing to compare them with!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe they dont seem that big to me but i spose i have nothing to compare them with!


Kerry they are big...Molly's pups were those weight's & she is a blimmin boxer, almost twice the size of bramble lol x x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy smokes like Crazy said they are the size of boxer pups. So happy everything turned out well. ...Jill


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol o dear they are big! does that mean its ok if they stray at the same weight for awhile? it's very strange!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

No kerry they still need to put a steady weight gain on.! Witch im sure they will.!!
Bet your loving watching them  its heart warming isnt 
kerry x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yes love it! they sooo cute!

bramble keeps panting, is that normal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww..Yes its normal for a bitch to carry on digging and panting for a few days. 

Are you keeping one.?
kerry


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope so, just got to prove to my mum that i'm committed enough! she keeps slipping the odd comment in that looks positive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a look for you. Cocker puppies usually weigh between 7-8 ounces at birth. Is your girl a big girl ? They are beautiful. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

If you look at my profile there are a couple of pics of Oscars litter at just a few days old. There is one of one being held so you can get a good idea of size.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

wow they are double size! can't iamgine them that small! they seem small already!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble is average size, she may even be slightly small, and dad only a little bigger!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here is my fave, then you can see different in size compared to pic on rainy's profile!


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Jesus they are huuuge....I would even go as far as to say they are bigger than what I'd expect the husky pups to be :S well done bram


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that really a cocker pup?! Oh my goodness!!

He he bramble must have really been eating something for her pups to be a little big he he.

Oh but so adorable  You named them yet?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I had a look for you. Cocker puppies usually weigh between 7-8 ounces at birth. Is your girl a big girl ? They are beautiful. Mac


thank you mac, how are you all your end?

kerry (mk2)


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here are some pics from this morning :001_wub::001_wub:

Chocolate boy sleeping































































black and white boy









chocolate boy









Bramble and her babies again









black and tan boy









chocolate boy on black and white boy









bramble with chocolate boy and black and white boy!









Cuddles!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG they are absolutely gorgeous, I love them can I have the chocolate boy please


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Vixie said:


> OMG they are absolutely gorgeous, I love them can I have the chocolate boy please


I've never seen a chocolate cocker spaniel before - gorgeous  Bramble looks like quite the dedicated mother. And those puppies sleeping with each other so cute!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehe no you can't vixie! i know they are sooo cute! i LOVE them!!

and yes bramble is very dedicated!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehe no you can't vixie! i know they are sooo cute! i LOVE them!!
> 
> and yes bramble is very dedicated!


awww  I'm going off to pout now lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok ok, he can be yours until he is chosen!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

you going to keep any of them hon or are you still twisting your mothers leg for a def answer?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

still wating for deffo answer, but she keeps going, ilike the tri, i like th tri  its all good!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo just a quick question, bramble put one of her pups on the far sofa last night and left it there? thats not good is it? she licked it and let it feed straight away! it was very strange!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Some girl's get into a little habit of moving pup's around, no it's not good & you don't want her doing it! We just tell mum no, quietly, but firmly & pop puppy back in the litter, hopefully it won't last too long x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she hasn't done it again, think he may have just been suckling when she stood up and he not let go, he is the biggest one and strongest?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg just wanna pick one up and give it a big cuddle!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are adorable!!! i want one!!!! Congratulations again!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

So so so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you very much! i think so too


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes they are so cute i think all the forumers have to agree.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol just giant cocker babies  hehehehe! i do love my chunkers!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> lol just giant cocker babies  hehehehe! i do love my chunkers!


LOL monster cocker babies...I do love that tri boy x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

we keeping tri boy  his name is pogo!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

aww that's lovely for you Kerry...and a cool name too x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i chose the name because cockers bounce like pogo's! hehehehe was at vets today for bramble's check up and lady asked if we were keeping one, and my mum said we wernt going to but i love the tri one so i think so! she keeps going on about keeping him and loving the name pogo which i suggested


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> i chose the name because cockers bounce like pogo's! hehehehe was at vets today for bramble's check up and lady asked if we were keeping one, and my mum said we wernt going to but i love the tri one so i think so! she keeps going on about keeping him and loving the name pogo which i suggested


Well I am glad you get to keep him xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

me too  hopefully he dont turn out to be a lil terror!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Kerry, how your little babies doing honey?? x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

erm they ok, bramble gets really stressed when it gets light and wont sit with them, i think she more worried about where everybody else is! and then she trys to find a dark hole to hide in??

also the choclate and white pup is slightly less strong as the others and feel more 'floppy' no so floppy that he dosent struggle when you pick him up, but less strong! also he dosent seem to be suckling very well and cant push his way in, he is very noisy! 

any advice would be good?!?

love from me x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The back teats have the most milk in them try to get him on one of those even if it means moving one of the others of it.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

he dosent seem to be able to get hold of them, he hasnt got a very strong suckle and she has strange 'double' nipples on her back ones. she does tend to move the bigger ones over, but she not very happy with me touching them- i'm the only one that has held them and she not very happy with me!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here are some piccies for you guys!









































































hope you enjoyed xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ooooh they are so beautiful xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oo and here is our tri boy


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ooooh they are so beautiful xx


thank you x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

great pics kerry ,
they all look happy and content :thumbup1:, x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol they werent at 4 this morning, two of them still havent put any weight on :s


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

ah they look gorgeous....


about the weight hmmm I honestly don't know...is it possible becasue they were so huuuge that their weight gain might be a lil slow at first then catapult?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

How are the pups doing?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Kerry, hope everything is ok and the pups are all doing well; we all missed having your update last night x x


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

if you are worried about the chocolate and white one i would get the vet to give him a quick once over just to be on the safe side. also have you tried bottle feeding him for a bit see how he gets on with that.

wendy


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have syringed some milk to the pup and all pups have now put on weight! they are so beautiful and look like they gunna open their eyes any day! bramble was better at not waking me up this morning, but black and white pup decided to be his noisy self at half 5 this morning! will take some more photos tonight but am having an operation tomorrow so dunno if i will get on tomoz! hope everything good at your ends! 

how are we all today?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kerry the pups look darling...i want a chocolate one..... if only we lived in a mansion and we were millionnaires - we'd have more than 2 dogs!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here is bramble's 5 beautiful boys!
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I Want The Chocolate One I Want The Chocolate One!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol he is beautiful


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

How is bramble healing from her c section?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is healing fine, her stitches come out monday


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

BUMP!- sorry im bored


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> BUMP!- sorry im bored


come & join us if your bored honey x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hey guys, sorry no update last night on the pups but was in hospital having an operation on my ovarian cyst! am back at home, missed the pups loads! how are all you guys and your babies?


kerry x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

here are some pics for you all xx


enjoy


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no one likes my babies


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I do they are beautiful my daughter also thinks so, hope you are also doing ok after your op.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you, im ok, been havin puppy cuddles to help


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah Kerry, they are stunning!!! Bramble looks totally at home with them too!
Glad they are getting on so well
x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe a min ago she was asleep dreaming whilst they were eating, dunno how she does it, they are well forceful when they eat!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> hehehehe a min ago she was asleep dreaming whilst they were eating, dunno how she does it, they are well forceful when they eat!


Aww bless the bramble...pup's look lovely Kerry 
Hope you're feeling a little better today xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you cc! i love em! they starting to look more like little doggies now


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I Kerry the pups are sooo gorgeous, Bramble is doing such a wonderful job. Well done to both of you. Hope you are feeling a bit better sweetie x x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are looking gorgeous, such cute pups 

hope you are recovering well after you op


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they look gorgeous, i love the chocolate colour,xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo update in 5 mins - with piccies


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hey guys, just a lil update!

13 days old!

well the boys all are opening their eyes and starting to walk around (have to admit it quite funny when they end up rolling around on their back lol! :blushing

they also seem to be staring to play, especially the bigger 3!

here are their weights, have to admit the first ones werent acurate as read the scales wrong :blushing::blushing::blushing: but here is their new ACCURATE weights lol

black + white- 1lb 4oz

black + tan- 1lb 7oz

black + tan + white- 1lb 6oz

liver + white (aka Harvey) - 1lb 4oz

chocolate- 1lb 6oz

here are some piccies x

'guys your in my way!'









'yeah i can see you pointing that camera at me!'









'look into the eyes. . .'









'look they really do work. . . imma comin'!'









'wheres the puppy?'









'oo there he is!'









'hmmm. . . this paper smells suspicious!'









'this walking thing is a lark!'









'have you not got enough yet?'









'is she still watching?'









'im gunna getcha!'









'garrrr..'









'all that walking dont 'alf make us thirsty!'









'when did you say i could go for a walk?'


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL at all your caption's, well done they're looking really good, hows the little ones eye? x x


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

so cute, and my god they are huge! No wonder poor bramble struggled. She looks great totally at home with the whole thing


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Aww Kerry they are stunning honey, well done Bramble x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys! lol they are cuties! it was the black and white one and his eye is fine, had nothing since that little bit! xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> thanks guys! lol they are cuties! it was the black and white one and his eye is fine, had nothing since that little bit! xx


Aww I am so pleased x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol me too, they like to keep you in your toes dont they! lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> lol me too, they like to keep you in your toes dont they! lol


Ain't that the truth x x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

cant believe our boys are 2 weeks old today!! and how much they have changed in the last couple of days! today the chocolate boy decided he was going to eat my bf lol! he deffo the most playful, the tri is deffo the mummies boy lol! love em so much!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

glad to hear they are all doing well Kerry, hows brambles doing?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is good, fed up she not allowed out for walks though!!! lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

heya guys! how are you all today? and what is the weather like as it was meant to rain today but we have had really hot weather! (just a bit of wind lol)


kerry xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

when did you guys start weaning your babies?


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> cant believe our boys are 2 weeks old today!! and how much they have changed in the last couple of days! today the chocolate boy decided he was going to eat my bf lol! he deffo the most playful, the tri is deffo the mummies boy lol! love em so much!!


No way!!! I can't believe it was 2 weeks ago!! Time sure does fly!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

kayz said:


> No way!!! I can't believe it was 2 weeks ago!! Time sure does fly!


lol will be 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> lol will be 3 weeks tomorrow


That seems to have gone so fast!! Bet they're getting really big now.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, bout to put pics on of them from last week! then will put some of them at 3 weeks tomorrow! so stay tuned lol


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

so here are some pics from last week that i never got round to putting up blush2: naughty me) but here they are! (sorry if they a bit big hmy






















































































































hope you like xx


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

fantastic pictures Kerry, they are so cute and cuddly


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, great pics, I look forward to seeing the others tomorrow and seeing how much they have grown in a week


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

awww so cute


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you! i love em


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

wow they are absolutely gorgeous i have just sat and read every single post bramble did soooo well am hopefully having pups shortly chelsea will be 5 weeks next week but we are playing the guessing game at the mo congratulations again


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Kerry

The pups are totally gorgeous honey, they look lovely and healthy.... good luck with the weaning; it's very messy x x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good Kerry xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys! they are starting to get very noisey, especially harvey! lol is cute now they are starting to run! they look like they got something up their bum lol!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

so any one around? wa meant to get a lie in today but pups decided aganst that idea :


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> so any one around? wa meant to get a lie in today but pups decided aganst that idea :


Hello sweetie, how are you? x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, very tired, pups were up most of the night! how are you?


oh and when can i give the pups a bath as they pong! they soaked teir bed in wee last night :O it was yucky!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> ok, very tired, pups were up most of the night! how are you?
> 
> oh and when can i give the pups a bath as they pong! they soaked teir bed in wee last night :O it was yucky!


you are funny lol.

I sponge mine lot down with warm water after each meal they have, they love it and then towel dry them. It gives you 1 to 1 time with them and you get a chance to check them over.

x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks!  how are your babies? wish i could meet them! they look gorgeous! mine are really into shoes atm! lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> thanks!  how are your babies? wish i could meet them! they look gorgeous! mine are really into shoes atm! lol


they are all doing brill, on 4 meals a day now and loving their food, it's gone in about 2 mins flat.

How is the weaning going??


----------

